# 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

That's right it's going down again this year September 26th 2010 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds in Woodland, CA. The 6th Annual LO*LYSTICS NorCal Supershow and Concert. Alot of people did not know that this is our 6th show that we have done. Alot of clubs from NorCal will remember we had to shows in the 90's. Our first annual was in Galt, CA. and the second was in Stockton and then we moved it to woodland. Just a little history lesson.

Everyone who has been to the show knows how it is. This event would not be possible without the support of all the solo riders and car clubs. We would like to thank everyone who has been their to make this the biggest end of the year event. Alot of hard work goes into this show, we don't do it for the money but for the lowrider community. So please come and join us for a great event.

More information to be announced later:Major Artist to be annouced.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great show u know EL RAIDER will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u know the clown will be there


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

hell yea i cant wait always bring the ride out for this one!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: *Nice Show last year*







*Will Be there!
*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Mark your calendars homeboys n homegirls...more info to come stay tuned..you know how we do it.. uffin:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO will be there


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 5 2010, 11:21 AM~16805515
> *Mark your calendars homeboys n homegirls...more info to come stay tuned..you know how we do it.. uffin:
> *


Good looking out!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I will try and post some pics from the last couple of years.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Mar 5 2010, 11:15 AM~16805922
> *USO will be there
> *


:yes:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: san jose's finest will be there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 4 2010, 07:24 PM~16800088
> *That's right it's going down again this year September 26th 2010 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds in Woodland, CA. The 6th Annual LO*LYSTICS NorCal Supershow. Alot of people did not know that this is our 6th show that we have done. Alot of clubs from NorCal will remember we had to shows in the 90's. Our first annual was in Galt, CA. and the second was in Stockton and then we moved it to woodland. Just a little history lesson.
> 
> Everyone who has been to the show knows how it is. This event would not be possible without the support of all the solo riders and car clubs. We would like to thank everyone who has been their to make this the biggest end of the year event. Alot of hard work goes into this show, we don't do it for the money but for the lowrider community. So please come and join us for a great event.
> ...


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you know I will be there


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 5 2010, 08:42 PM~16809524
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN :rofl: :rofl: IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

LAST YEAR WAS TIGHT COOL INDOOR SPOT ,HOPEFULLY,RAG TOP B DONE .si u ther BROTHER


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YES SIR! IT'S ON AGAIN. uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 6 2010, 12:33 AM~16811390
> *you know I will be there
> *



I was waiting for this one! what up E!!!! :ninja:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 4 2010, 07:24 PM~16800088
> *That's right it's going down again this year September 26th 2010 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds in Woodland, CA. The 6th Annual LO*LYSTICS NorCal Supershow. Alot of people did not know that this is our 6th show that we have done. Alot of clubs from NorCal will remember we had to shows in the 90's. Our first annual was in Galt, CA. and the second was in Stockton and then we moved it to woodland. Just a little history lesson.
> 
> Everyone who has been to the show knows how it is. This event would not be possible without the support of all the solo riders and car clubs. We would like to thank everyone who has been their to make this the biggest end of the year event. Alot of hard work goes into this show, we don't do it for the money but for the lowrider community. So please come and join us for a great event.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 8 2010, 01:16 PM~16828449
> *I was waiting for this one! what up E!!!! :ninja:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 8 2010, 09:12 PM~16834383
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hope to see you guys up this way this year.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Count EAST SIDE RIDERS in :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 9 2010, 05:58 AM~16836860
> *Count EAST SIDE RIDERS in :biggrin:
> *


Come on up and celebrate with us, bring the fam, and spread the word to the other clubs in San Jo, this is a Lowrider happening... For the riders..


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 9 2010, 10:24 AM~16837810
> *Come on up and celebrate with us, bring the fam, and spread the word to the other clubs in San Jo, this is a Lowrider happening... For the riders..
> *


Will do brotha :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 5 2010, 06:50 PM~16808724
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP  :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:rimshot: :naughty:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ONE


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE THERE.................. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

From the Bay to the Oregon border and beyond.. come on down, We throw the end of summer event, this year we focusing on the cultura of lowriding.. It is Hispanic heritage month after all, and you know how we do it.. 

Stay tuned...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 16 2010, 11:02 AM~16906822
> *From the Bay to the Oregon border and beyond.. come on down, We throw the end of summer event, this year we focusing on the cultura of lowriding.. It is Hispanic heritage month after all, and you know how we do it..
> 
> Stay tuned...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Mar 16 2010, 11:05 AM~16906857
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats happenin homie.. we'll see you there.. and on the street and at a few shows in between..


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 16 2010, 11:30 AM~16907034
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up Rick, how's it going homie.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

to the top


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

had a good time last year,looking forward to it again


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Mar 18 2010, 12:20 PM~16928434
> * had a good time last year,looking forward to it again
> *


Don't you have some members in Visilia to.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Mar 18 2010, 01:20 PM~16928434
> * had a good time last year,looking forward to it again
> *


I second that notion.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 16 2010, 12:02 PM~16906822
> *From the Bay to the Oregon border and beyond.. come on down, We throw the end of summer event, this year we focusing on the cultura of lowriding.. It is Hispanic heritage month after all, and you know how we do it..
> 
> Stay tuned...
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Just 4 Fun (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Whats up Raj :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Mar 22 2010, 09:29 PM~16969642
> *Whats up Raj :biggrin:
> *


What's going down Danny.


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Mar 5 2010, 12:15 PM~16805922
> *USO will be there
> *


The L.A harbor boys will be taking the trip up


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 24 2010, 08:02 PM~16992532
> *The L.A harbor boys will be taking the trip up
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 24 2010, 08:02 PM~16992532
> *The L.A harbor boys will be taking the trip up
> *


We always got love for the UCE family.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL BE THERE...


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: GOT IT MARKED


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

Is the Woodland CA. being held in September (2010) a sanctioned LowRider Car Show? Any updates would be appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Lincoln_@Mar 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17004371
> *Is the Woodland CA. being held in September (2010) a sanctioned LowRider Car Show? Any updates would be appreciated.  :thumbsup:
> *


  We have a few thing in the works homie. we will be providing more information as soon as it becomes available. 

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 26 2010, 09:32 AM~17007335
> * We have a few thing in the works homie. we will be providing more information as soon as it becomes available.
> 
> TTT
> *




:0


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

thank :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

weekend bump


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

* :biggrin: TTT LO*LYSTICS*


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Going to start working on the flyer this week. This will be the first flier and then their will be a second flier with a major artist. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 29 2010, 08:36 AM~17032058
> *Going to start working on the flyer this week. This will be the first flier and then their will be a second flier with a major artist. :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 29 2010, 08:36 AM~17032058
> *Going to start working on the flyer this week. This will be the first flier and then their will be a second flier with a major artist. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Major annoucement coming soon. Really going to have NorCal saying dam


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 31 2010, 03:14 PM~17057950
> *Major annoucement coming soon. Really going to have NorCal saying dam
> *


hmmmmm...... anything to do with the Lowrider Experience :biggrin: :dunno: hno: 

TTT 4 LO*LYSTICS ALWAYS THROW A GREAT SHOW!


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 31 2010, 04:14 PM~17057950
> *Major annoucement coming soon. Really going to have NorCal saying dam
> *


 :biggrin: reno 'ROLLERZ ONLY' will be there


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 31 2010, 04:49 PM~17058342
> *hmmmmm...... anything to do with the Lowrider Experience  :biggrin:  :dunno:  hno:
> 
> TTT 4 LO*LYSTICS ALWAYS THROW A GREAT SHOW!
> *


:0 :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 31 2010, 03:49 PM~17058342
> *hmmmmm...... anything to do with the Lowrider Experience  :biggrin:  :dunno:  hno:
> 
> TTT 4 LO*LYSTICS ALWAYS THROW A GREAT SHOW!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 31 2010, 04:54 PM~17058417
> *:biggrin: reno 'ROLLERZ ONLY' will be there
> *



see u there homie


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 1 2010, 09:06 AM~17065558
> *see u there homie
> *


Love seeing roller's and socios.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Mar 31 2010, 10:45 PM~17063058
> *  :biggrin:
> *


What's happenin Chzmo..


----------



## SWEET COCO GIRL (Oct 26, 2005)

Rumors going around this show is going to be a lowrider sactioned event.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What we make happen this year and every other year is for the Lowriders. The ones that put in weekends in the garage, wrenching, polishing, waxing, scrubbing white walls, cleaning in between spokes.. This show is for the homies.. Whatever we can make happen is something for eveyone to enjoy.. 

Stay tuned... more info to follow.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Mar 28 2010, 03:29 PM~17025687
> *:naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 1 2010, 10:35 AM~17066315
> *What we make happen this year and every other year is for the Lowriders.  The ones that put in weekends in the garage, wrenching, polishing, waxing, scrubbing white walls, cleaning in between spokes.. This show is for the homies.. Whatever we can make happen is something for eveyone to enjoy..
> 
> Stay tuned... more info to follow.
> *


well spoke'n! :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 2 2010, 06:58 AM~17074697
> *ttt
> *


raj,quit holding out! :biggrin: the suspense is kill'n me.. hno: :roflmao: 
homie ima have to call huh... :biggrin: 

*T
T
T*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 2 2010, 12:16 PM~17077491
> *raj,quit holding out! :biggrin:  the suspense is kill'n me.. hno:  :roflmao:
> homie ima have to call huh... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Bub you already know what's up. We should have the flier done this week and then you will not be in suspense. You need to call me anyways. Hit me up, you got the number. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 3 2010, 06:07 AM~17084134
> *Bub you already know what's up. We should have the flier done this week and then you will not be in suspense. You need to call me anyways. Hit me up, you got the number. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LOW RIDER EXPERIENCE :wow: NOR CAL


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 29 2010, 08:36 AM~17032058
> *Going to start working on the flyer this week. This will be the first flier and then their will be a second flier with a major artist. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 3 2010, 06:43 AM~17084223
> *:biggrin: LOW RIDER EXPERIENCE  :wow:  NOR CAL
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We should have the flier done by the end of the week.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The flavor for this year is traditional.. old schoolers welcomed... bring those bombs out.. bump those oldies while your setting up..


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 6 2010, 08:25 AM~17111027
> *We should have the flier done by the end of the week.
> *




is it the weekend yet? :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GOOD TIMES (RENO CHP) WILL BE THERE.................


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 9 2010, 10:30 AM~17144728
> *GOOD TIMES (RENO CHP) WILL BE THERE.................
> *


Always got room for Good Times.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 9 2010, 08:45 PM~17149452
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Rollers Only is always welcomed at our show.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 10 2010, 06:12 AM~17151254
> *Rollers Only is always welcomed at our show.
> *


thanks bro :biggrin: will see u there at the show soon  :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 11 2010, 09:12 PM~17164987
> *thanks bro :biggrin:  will see u there at the show soon   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 13 2010, 05:50 AM~17176990
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

AZTECAS WILL B THERE DEEP! always a good show  :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 10 2010, 06:12 AM~17151254
> *Rollers Only is always welcomed at our show.
> *



:biggrin: we be there too...........


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Apr 13 2010, 04:15 PM~17182623
> *:biggrin:
> *


I already know Impala's shows up deep.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Apr 13 2010, 04:52 PM~17182977
> *AZTECAS WILL B THERE DEEP! always a good show   :biggrin:
> *


Thank You guys for your support. Love seeing Aztecas in the house.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 13 2010, 05:03 PM~17183121
> *:biggrin:  we be there too...........
> *


Already know Rollers shows up deep.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 14 2010, 08:15 AM~17188782
> *Already know Rollers shows up deep.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 14 2010, 01:48 PM~17192465
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

This show is on our calender this year can't wait


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 15 2010, 11:44 AM~17202537
> *This show is on our calender this year can't wait
> *


Love to have you guys here, you won't be sorry. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 15 2010, 11:45 AM~17202552
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Apr 15 2010, 12:08 PM~17202788
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Goose for the support. You already know will be at your guys show.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

acouple of us from estilo merced will be making the trip with acouple cars. looking froward to it


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 15 2010, 06:21 PM~17206464
> *acouple of us from estilo merced will be making the trip with acouple cars. looking froward to it
> *


Much love, we will be at the Merced supershow that Flaco is doing. We will have flyers their and can take your pre-reg form.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 15 2010, 06:53 PM~17206867
> *:biggrin:
> *


I know you will be their.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 15 2010, 08:07 PM~17207031
> *Much love, we will be at the Merced supershow that Flaco is doing. We will have flyers their and can take your pre-reg form.
> *


  see you guys there


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 16 2010, 06:17 PM~17216482
> *  see you guys there
> *


ttt


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 15 2010, 08:08 PM~17207042
> *I know you will be their.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 19 2010, 07:03 PM~17242028
> *:h5:
> *


What up bro it was fun and good to see you guys out their at the softball tournament.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 19 2010, 07:25 PM~17242330
> *What up bro it was fun and good to see you guys out their at the softball tournament.
> *


u2 homie...u gonna go 2 the blvd show? if so,see you there!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS! :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

_* :biggrin: TO THE TOP :biggrin: *_


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 19 2010, 08:07 PM~17242962
> *u2 homie...u gonna go 2 the blvd show? if so,see you there!
> *


We will be their.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Gonna be another good one this year..


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 22 2010, 06:52 AM~17269088
> *Gonna be another good one this year..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIES! CANT WAIT. PROMISE I WONT DRINK TO MUCH! :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Apr 26 2010, 02:59 PM~17308807
> *WHATS UP HOMIES! CANT WAIT. PROMISE I WONT DRINK TO MUCH! :biggrin:
> *


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

_*T
T
T
4 LO*LYSTICS*_


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 26 2010, 03:33 PM~17309120
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


What up!


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

wheres the pre regs. at????????????? we'll have a few coming :biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Apr 27 2010, 04:40 PM~17322072
> *wheres the pre regs. at????????????? we'll have a few coming  :biggrin:
> *


Pre-reg will be ready next week along with the flyer. Don't worry Sal I will make sure you get 2 hands full of them.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 28 2010, 07:49 AM~17329093
> *Pre-reg will be ready next week along with the flyer. Don't worry Sal I will make sure you get 2 hands full of them.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Apr 28 2010, 04:58 PM~17334394
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up bro


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Apr 28 2010, 10:11 PM~17337851
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks for your support


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Ok it's offical ODB Entertainment with Lowrider Magazine present the 6th Annual LO*LYSTICS carshow and concert. That's right this is a Lowrider magazine sanctioned show. Riders trying to qualify to go to the Las Vegas Supershow can try at our show. Remember this will be the last show on the tour before Vegas.


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 30 2010, 11:01 PM~17357151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hell yea! cant wait!!!! CHICANO LEGACY c.c. will be there
:thumbsup:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT! cant wait homies c u ther


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 28 2010, 09:39 PM~17337622
> *What's up bro
> *


Not much how you been? Cant wait 4 the show always a good one!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@May 1 2010, 08:59 AM~17359287
> *Not much how you been? Cant wait 4 the show always a good one!!!! :biggrin:
> *


This is what everyone was asking about when is lowrider magazine coming back to NorCal and now we have the answer. We are just glad we are able to bring lowrider magazine to our area for the lowrider community. It is going to be a show that everyone will remember.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 1 2010, 11:47 AM~17359798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 1 2010, 10:43 AM~17359776
> *This is what everyone was asking about when is lowrider magazine coming back to NorCal and now we have the answer. We are just glad we are able to bring lowrider magazine to our area for the lowrider community. It is going to be a show that everyone will remember.
> *


 :biggrin:  KOOL!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@May 1 2010, 11:22 PM~17363603
> *:biggrin:   KOOL!!!!
> *


ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 30 2010, 10:01 PM~17357151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Lowrider Sanctioned show back in Northern California.. Brought to you by your homies the Lo*Lystics.. Sheeeooooow


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 30 2010, 11:01 PM~17357151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I already have phone calls asking about the registration. I will have the registration forms out sometime this week. Indoor is going to fill up pretty quick this year. Also we have some major aritst we are talking to right now. Want to get some other options on who you guys would like to see in concert. Through some ideas out to us. Thanks for your support.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 3 2010, 09:43 AM~17372861
> *I already have phone calls asking about the registration. I will have the registration forms out sometime this week. Indoor is going to fill up pretty quick this year. Also we have some major aritst we are talking to right now. Want to get some other options on who you guys would like to see in concert. Through some ideas out to us. Thanks for your support.
> *


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 3 2010, 03:53 PM~17377348
> *
> *


What's up homie, can't wait for the Socios show. :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@May 3 2010, 08:35 PM~17381885
> *Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.
> 
> "The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"
> ...


What's up bro. Hope you can make the show.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 4 2010, 07:20 PM~17392700
> *TTT
> *


What's up Danny, you guys had a great turn out at your show. I saw Rommel yesterday his son is going to be playing with my son's soccer team.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 5 2010, 06:59 AM~17397500
> *What's up Danny, you guys had a great turn out at your show. I saw Rommel yesterday his son is going to be playing with my son's soccer team.
> *


Cool, Looks like you will be having another great show! We had a great time last year and look forward to doing it again. :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@May 3 2010, 08:35 PM~17381885
> *Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.
> 
> "The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 5 2010, 09:41 PM~17406156
> *
> *


What up Socios, looking forward to your show.


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swizz_@May 6 2010, 09:35 AM~17409339
> *TTT
> *


What up.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

to the top


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 6 2010, 09:39 AM~17409383
> *What up.
> *


 :wave: Nada mucho, can't wait to bust out! :naughty:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 6 2010, 10:36 AM~17409760
> *to the top
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

To the top for Northern California Lowriding... over the years we have met a lot of good people just doing our thing.. speaking for the club we hope to see everyone out there having a good time.. Dont forget the date. *September 26th 2010 *

As for entertainment we are taking it back to the real, trying to get some acts that represent our lowrider culture this year..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 6 2010, 02:48 PM~17411783
> *To the top for Northern California Lowriding... over the years we have met a lot of good people just doing our thing.. speaking for the club we hope to see everyone out there having a good time.. Dont forget the date.  September 26th 2010
> 
> As for entertainment we are taking it back to the real, trying to get some acts that represent our lowrider culture this year..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We took a couple of rides to the 130.5 Cinco De Mayo concert with MC Magic. MC Magic kicken it with the LO*LYSTICS.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 26 2010, 04:33 PM~17309120
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 9 2010, 08:55 AM~17434096
> *
> *


What's up bro


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 10 2010, 07:02 AM~17441813
> *
> *


Whats up Gabe.. You guys gettin geared up? 

hey if you know anyone lookin I picked up a 54 Bel Air 4 Dr, complete but in pieces. I'm not goin to do nothing with it except sellit as is or maybe part it out. If anyone in your club is looking for a cheap project let me know. just got it so no pics yet, what i seen so far is clean though.


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swizz_@May 10 2010, 09:53 AM~17443187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

:wave: What up Raj?! Can't wait for the show homie! hno:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It is going to be here pretty quick.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

sup homies


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@May 11 2010, 10:50 AM~17454634
> *sup homies
> *


What up


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

WHATS UP HOMIES, THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT. WE WORKIN HARD AGAIN THIS YEAR ALONG WITH ODB TO BRING YOU ONE OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOWS IN NORTHERN CALIFAS..MORE INFO ON ENTERTAINMENT TO FOLLOW..WE BUILDING THIS SHOW AROUND LOWRIDERS, CHOOSING THE BEST ENTERTAINMENT WE CAN FOR RIDERS.. MAKIN IT A GOOD DAY FOR YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND CHILL OR COMPETE.. MORE INFO TO FOLLOW..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@May 12 2010, 01:26 PM~17467558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for your support


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 13 2010, 08:39 AM~17476424
> *Thanks guys for your support
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 13 2010, 08:09 AM~17476109
> *WHATS UP HOMIES, THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.  WE WORKIN HARD AGAIN THIS YEAR ALONG WITH ODB TO BRING YOU ONE OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOWS IN NORTHERN CALIFAS..MORE INFO ON ENTERTAINMENT TO FOLLOW..WE BUILDING THIS SHOW AROUND LOWRIDERS, CHOOSING THE BEST ENTERTAINMENT WE CAN FOR RIDERS.. MAKIN IT A GOOD DAY FOR YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND CHILL OR COMPETE.. MORE INFO TO FOLLOW..
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 13 2010, 08:09 AM~17476109
> *WHATS UP HOMIES, THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.  WE WORKIN HARD AGAIN THIS YEAR ALONG WITH ODB TO BRING YOU ONE OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOWS IN NORTHERN CALIFAS..MORE INFO ON ENTERTAINMENT TO FOLLOW..WE BUILDING THIS SHOW AROUND LOWRIDERS, CHOOSING THE BEST ENTERTAINMENT WE CAN FOR RIDERS.. MAKIN IT A GOOD DAY FOR YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND CHILL OR COMPETE.. MORE INFO TO FOLLOW..
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swizz_@May 13 2010, 11:51 AM~17478766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 13 2010, 09:09 AM~17476109
> *WHATS UP HOMIES, THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.  WE WORKIN HARD AGAIN THIS YEAR ALONG WITH ODB TO BRING YOU ONE OF THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOWS IN NORTHERN CALIFAS..MORE INFO ON ENTERTAINMENT TO FOLLOW..WE BUILDING THIS SHOW AROUND LOWRIDERS, CHOOSING THE BEST ENTERTAINMENT WE CAN FOR RIDERS.. MAKIN IT A GOOD DAY FOR YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND CHILL OR COMPETE.. MORE INFO TO FOLLOW..
> *


I can't wait Nono....gonna be a hell of an event, damn it's gonna be a hell of a weekend.....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MrFleetline (Nov 27, 2007)

64Rag We will be there this year 4 sure. It was sure great you and your family came out to Bombs United to see me. Thanks

Primo Carlos


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrFleetline_@May 14 2010, 12:43 PM~17491361
> *64Rag We will be there this year 4 sure. It was sure great you and your family came out to Bombs United to see me.  Thanks
> 
> Primo Carlos
> ...


What's up Primo, I also want to see Classic Dreams from Bakersfield this year too. You already know you have a place to stay cousin.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 13 2010, 09:41 PM~17485405
> *I can't wait Nono....gonna be a hell of an event, damn it's gonna be a hell of a weekend.....
> *


Yeah it will Toro. The Lo*Lystics, Impalas Mag, Lowrider, and ODB is gonna put on a show to remember. Thats the goal..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

_*TO THE TOP  *_


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 18 2010, 07:27 AM~17525663
> *ttt
> *


im getting for this show to i won 1st at every show u guys had lets see if i do it again


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 18 2010, 06:55 AM~17525871
> *im getting for this show to i won 1st at every show u guys had lets see if i do it again
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 18 2010, 06:58 PM~17533814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 30 2010, 10:01 PM~17357151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

Lo*Lystics putting it down for 2010 and giving the true riders something to remember year in and year out. You already know!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAYSMONTE_@May 19 2010, 10:08 AM~17540424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You already know were their.


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

What's up homies, we will be up their for Hot August Nights. See you then.


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 21 2010, 11:58 PM~17568524
> *What's up homies, we will be up their for Hot August Nights. See you then.
> *


 :twak: It's "there", not "their" 

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 21 2010, 11:58 PM~17568524
> *What's up homies, we will be up their for Hot August Nights. See you then.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :naughty: :rimshot:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@May 25 2010, 10:17 AM~17598950
> *    :0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :naughty:  :rimshot:
> *


It's going down.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 25 2010, 01:41 PM~17600064
> *It's going down.
> *


WHATS UP RAG  U NO I CANT MISS THIS 1 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you know I will be there








:biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 25 2010, 08:47 PM~17605701
> *WHATS UP RAG   U NO I CANT MISS THIS 1  :biggrin:
> *


You better not or else I will refuse to go on any road trips with you. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 25 2010, 08:58 PM~17605805
> *you know I will be there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 26 2010, 03:46 PM~17613273
> *You better not or else I will refuse to go on any road trips with you. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 26 2010, 04:47 PM~17613281
> *
> *


what up bro how you been


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

i Know one thing FLASH'S REVANGE WILL BE THERE WITH A BANG!!! SO BE READY 

CUZ IAM COMEING STRONG. THIS IS MY YEAR 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*TTT LO*LYSTICS*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 26 2010, 05:03 PM~17614405
> *what up bro how you been
> *


Good homie, just trying to make this happen.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@May 26 2010, 05:23 PM~17614608
> *i Know one thing FLASH'S REVANGE WILL BE THERE WITH A BANG!!! SO BE READY
> 
> CUZ IAM COMEING STRONG.  THIS IS MY YEAR 2010 :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We should have the pre-reg forms ready at the Socios Show this weekend.


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

IMG_8010.JPG
USO car club will be there supporting


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 26 2010, 11:46 PM~17618068
> *Good homie, just trying to make this happen.
> *


thats whats up bro do I have to pre reg for a indoor spot or could I pop up on saturday?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 27 2010, 11:04 AM~17621989
> *We should have the pre-reg forms ready at the Socios Show this weekend.
> *


cool ima pre reg i want a indoor spot so i can set up my fool display


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: what up ralph .we will b there


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Again thanks for everyones support on our event.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2010, 10:22 PM~17638240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Going to try and make this one.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 28 2010, 11:38 PM~17638664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 29 2010, 06:29 AM~17640057
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up bro


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 29 2010, 06:02 AM~17639954
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 31 2010, 08:08 AM~17653074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 29 2010, 12:38 AM~17638664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 1 2010, 09:13 AM~17663779
> * TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 2 2010, 11:03 AM~17674901
> *ttt
> *


64RAG WERE GOING ABOUT 6 OR 7 FRIDAY  SO CALL ME


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 2 2010, 03:28 PM~17677776
> *64RAG WERE GOING ABOUT 6 OR 7 FRIDAY   SO CALL ME
> *


What up doug not to sure if I'm going now. The guy that was suppose to go with me can't go now.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Our website should be up soon and we will have the pre-reg on our site for people to download. I will also put the pre-reg up here also.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 4 2010, 08:40 AM~17694546
> *Our website should be up soon and we will have the pre-reg on our site for people to download. I will also put the pre-reg up here also.
> *


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

will this show have show bikes :dunno:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Lincoln_@Jun 4 2010, 02:34 PM~17697819
> *will this show have show bikes :dunno:
> *


yes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Lincoln_@Jun 4 2010, 03:34 PM~17697819
> *will this show have show bikes :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 4 2010, 08:40 AM~17694546
> *Our website should be up soon and we will have the pre-reg on our site for people to download. I will also put the pre-reg up here also.
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Trying to have my car finished by this show... tis where i want to bring it out...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Jun 5 2010, 05:14 PM~17704761
> *Trying to have my car finished by this show... tis where i want to bring it out...
> *


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 8 2010, 06:40 AM~17725593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 8 2010, 07:56 PM~17733144
> *
> *


What up bro.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 8 2010, 10:48 PM~17734363
> *What up bro.
> *


nada bro just waiting 4 ur guys es show bro cant wait i had a good time last year


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

we be there.....


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 8 2010, 11:27 PM~17734835
> *  we be there.....
> *


I already know how rollers roll.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jun 8 2010, 11:37 PM~17734872
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Thanks Pam we know you are always down.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait the clown will be there


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 10 2010, 09:58 AM~17749152
> *cant wait the clown will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lADY-LOW (Jun 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok finally got the pre-reg form done and here it is.


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 11 2010, 06:28 PM~17763395
> *Ok finally got the pre-reg form done and here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 11 2010, 06:28 PM~17763395
> *Ok finally got the pre-reg form done and here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 9 2010, 07:54 AM~17736257
> *I already know how rollers roll.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

GOOD TALKING TO YOU GUYZ AT THE SHOW...SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 13 2010, 09:16 PM~17778715
> *GOOD TALKING TO YOU GUYZ AT THE SHOW...SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Same to u homie, tell your uncle I said what's up.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ELITE bc will be there.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS will be there  always a good show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Jun 14 2010, 04:59 PM~17785967
> *ELITE bc will be there.
> *


Thanks bro, I also hear Elite C.C. will also be in the house.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 14 2010, 06:39 PM~17787067
> *LUXURIOUS will be there  always a good show
> *


We already know Luxurious comes deep.


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 15 2010, 08:32 PM~17799164
> *TO THE TOP :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

will b der...homiez


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 15 2010, 09:29 PM~17800034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm already knowing.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 12 2010, 05:43 PM~17769773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pre reg printed


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 16 2010, 05:16 PM~17808313
> *pre reg printed
> *


Thanks bro we appericate all your guys support.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

_*EVIL THREAT C.C*_


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

WELL BE THER :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*LO*LYSTICS*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z22/Raj...nt=09e512bc.mp4
http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z22/Raj...nt=a28e0c71.mp4

For some of you that have not been to our event here are some clips from the first and second year.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 19 2010, 11:28 AM~17832358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 19 2010, 11:28 AM~17832358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS will be gonna b another good show :biggrin: like always


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 15 2010, 06:57 AM~17791448
> *We already know Luxurious comes deep.
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jun 22 2010, 08:15 PM~17861673
> *
> *


Seems like Delano will be in the house deep.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 19 2010, 11:28 AM~17832358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We are already receiving pre-regs. :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 25 2010, 04:10 PM~17887923
> *We are already receiving pre-regs.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 25 2010, 04:10 PM~17887923
> *We are already receiving pre-regs.  :biggrin:
> *


sending mine out monday


----------



## cisco kidd (Jun 26, 2010)

Old Illusions will be there****************************************************************************************************** Cisco kidd


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cisco kidd_@Jun 27 2010, 11:28 AM~17898891
> *Old Illusions will be there****************************************************************************************************** Cisco kidd
> *



See you guys on July 11th


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 27 2010, 09:14 PM~17903315
> *:cheesy:
> *


ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 28 2010, 08:20 AM~17905337
> *ttt
> *


i send mian 3 weeks ago  TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 28 2010, 06:15 PM~17911092
> *i send mian 3 weeks ago   TTT
> *


already got them homie.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

can i get a pre reg form?


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Is there sweepstakes $$$$$ for motorcycles?


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Jun 29 2010, 08:02 AM~17915881
> *Is there sweepstakes $$$$$ for motorcycles?
> *


Sorry no, lowrider has never giving sweepstakes for motorcycles.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 29 2010, 05:17 AM~17914937
> *can i get a pre reg form?
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

* :biggrin: T  T :thumbsup: T*


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jun 29 2010, 06:45 PM~17920752
> * :biggrin: T  T :thumbsup: T
> *


X2


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 30 2010, 11:54 AM~17927288
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE I HOPE U LET ME INDOORS


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 30 2010, 09:19 PM~17932422
> *WHATS UP HOMIE I HOPE U LET ME INDOORS
> *


Horse stables for you buddy. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The artist to be annouced real soon. I think everyone will be happy the older and younger crowds will have a good time.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 1 2010, 10:25 AM~17935582
> *The artist to be annouced real soon. I think everyone will be happy the older and younger crowds will have a good time.
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 1 2010, 10:25 AM~17935582
> *The artist to be annouced real soon. I think everyone will be happy the older and younger crowds will have a good time.
> *


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

What's up Raj Look's like it's going to be a Firme show with a firme Turnout. Rite on carnal Big Prop's to the Lo*Lystics ................. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 30 2010, 10:26 PM~17932479
> *Horse stables for you buddy. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAN IM GOING TO BRING MY BOOTS & HAT


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

WILL BE THERE................OLD ILLUSIONS :nicoderm:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1940chevy_@Jul 2 2010, 01:22 PM~17947146
> *What's up Raj Look's like it's going to be a Firme show with a firme Turnout. Rite on carnal Big Prop's to the Lo*Lystics ................. :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Thanks bro we hope so and if it is firme it's cause of the riders and clubs that make it happen. Thanks for your support bro.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 2 2010, 10:31 PM~17950678
> *THAN IM GOING TO BRING MY BOOTS & HAT
> *


don't forget the horse. :roflmao: I gave Mike the pre-reg so make the copies and get them in bro.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardtop art_@Jul 2 2010, 11:44 PM~17951008
> *WILL BE THERE................OLD ILLUSIONS :nicoderm:
> *


Thanks Art you already know we will be their July 11th.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks raj :nicoderm:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Checkout our website www.lolystics.com you can now register for our show online and process your payment threw paypal.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jul 1 2010, 09:49 PM~17941633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT FORGET THE (PIC)


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 5 2010, 10:16 PM~17969636
> *DONT FORGET THE (PIC)
> *


i wont bro u will see why thay call me chunky


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

What's up from Chicago come down to the show if you can Cholow


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jul 7 2010, 06:49 PM~17987370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to but I don't think I can talk anyone to go with me to chicago. Hope everything works out at your show.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT Homies


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jul 8 2010, 09:49 PM~17999473
> *TTT Homies
> *


What up Tony.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: we be there......


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure everyone is gonna be happy with our concert lineup. don't forget to bring those chairs so you can enjoy the show..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 9 2010, 01:10 PM~18003568
> *I'm pretty sure everyone is gonna be happy with our concert lineup.  don't forget to bring those chairs so you can enjoy the show..
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 12 2010, 09:17 AM~18024477
> *cant wait
> 
> 
> ...


I see you been doing some things...time to show it off


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 12 2010, 12:05 PM~18025276
> *I see you been doing some things...time to show it off
> *


yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Pre Reg is only $25 homies.. $35 day of.. We're preparing for a full house.. you know how we do it. Security on site, 4 buildings and a huge open area to fill up with the baddest lowriders around.. and dont forget the Mariachis strollin around, or the supermodel contest, or the good food, the bomb concert, good times with good gente, come out and celebrate this thing we do..


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 13 2010, 09:55 AM~18034707
> *Pre Reg is only $25 homies.. $35 day of.. We're preparing for a full house.. you know how we do it. Security on site, 4 buildings and a huge open area to fill up with the baddest lowriders around.. and dont forget the Mariachis strollin around, or the supermodel contest, or the good food, the bomb concert, good times with good gente, come out and celebrate this thing we do..
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 13 2010, 09:55 AM~18034707
> * Pre Reg is only $25 homies.. $35 day of.. We're preparing for a full house.. you know how we do it. Security on site, 4 buildings and a huge open area to fill up with the baddest lowriders around.. and dont forget the Mariachis strollin around, or the supermodel contest, or the good food, the bomb concert, good times with good gente, come out and celebrate this thing we do.. *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 13 2010, 09:55 AM~18034707
> *Pre Reg is only $25 homies.. $35 day of.. We're preparing for a full house.. you know how we do it. Security on site, 4 buildings and a huge open area to fill up with the baddest lowriders around.. and dont forget the Mariachis strollin around, or the supermodel contest, or the good food, the bomb concert, good times with good gente, come out and celebrate this thing we do..
> *



can we bbq?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 13 2010, 11:20 AM~18035861
> *can we bbq?
> *


If you come set up on Saturday we may make that happen.. not Sunday though.. I wish we could let you, pero you know the fairgrounds don't want to risk nothing.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

DJ AdrianG just told me he is making a dope ass flyer for the Super Show of Northern Cali!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT Homies


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 13 2010, 03:56 PM~18038435
> *DJ AdrianG just told me he is making a dope ass flyer for the Super Show of Northern Cali!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


That will be for the pre-party. Saturday night location to be annouced.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 13 2010, 08:55 AM~18034707
> *Pre Reg is only $25 homies.. $35 day of.. We're preparing for a full house.. you know how we do it. Security on site, 4 buildings and a huge open area to fill up with the baddest lowriders around.. and dont forget the Mariachis strollin around, or the supermodel contest, or the good food, the bomb concert, good times with good gente, come out and celebrate this thing we do..
> *


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

A quik note on the concert acts.. 

We been working hard to line up acts that lowriders can relate to and groove to.. Most of the lowriders I know aint hyphy and they dont go dumb.. so we didnt want acts that did :biggrin: So anyways my personal homeboy and road dog since kids will be performing for you guys. I want to get him on here so you guys can hear a sample of his music.. old school west Coast flavor.. My homie E moved to Broderick from Woodland and had to survive the neighborhood.. so you know hes got heart.. Anyways imma get him on here.. E-Dogg and the Double O Ryderz will be performing and gettin down for all the gente.. 

More info on the concert as it becomes available...


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 15 2010, 11:09 AM~18053593
> *A quik note on the concert acts..
> 
> We been working hard to line up acts that lowriders can relate to and groove to.. Most of the lowriders I know aint hyphy and they dont go dumb.. so we didnt want acts that did  :biggrin:  So anyways my personal homeboy and road dog since kids will be performing for you guys.  I want to get him on here so you guys can hear a sample of his music.. old school west Coast flavor.. My homie E moved to Broderick from Woodland and had to survive the neighborhood.. so you know hes got heart.. Anyways imma get him on here.. E-Dogg and the Double O Ryderz will be performing and gettin down for all the gente..
> ...



Nice keep supporting ur local artist! Holla at me if you need sum more artist to perform? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah this is ya boy Mister E-Dog of Double O' Ryderz....thanks to my homie for hooking it up and getting us on the show! If ya wanna hear sum cutz off our 1st cd "Last Of A Dying Breed"...go to www.myspace.com/misteredog
www.myspace.com/doubleoryderz
www.cdbaby.com/doubleoryderz
and basically anywhere online where they sale music!!
We got some new shit coming so by the time of the show both cd's will be available
The new Cd i "Chicano Rap Made Me Do It" and "Last Of A Dying Breed"


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 15 2010, 10:13 AM~18053615
> *Nice keep supporting ur local artist! Holla at me if you need sum more artist to perform? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You know this.. grew up with this homie.. in 7th grade he was makin beats and loopin oldies..he had skills back then and never gave up his music.. He's coming down from his home in Oregon.. to his hometown..I already know hes gonna get down.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Jul 15 2010, 10:35 AM~18053767
> *Yeah this is ya boy Mister E-Dog of Double O' Ryderz....thanks to my homie for hooking it up and getting us on the show! If ya wanna hear sum cutz off our 1st cd "Last Of A Dying Breed"...go to www.myspace.com/misteredog
> www.myspace.com/doubleoryderz
> www.cdbaby.com/doubleoryderz
> ...


whats up E .. yeah homie.. can you link that one song you showed me.. that uses that bad ass beat.. off the second album.. i didnt catch the name.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 15 2010, 11:37 AM~18053782
> *You know this.. grew up with this homie.. in 7th grade he was makin beats and loopin oldies..he had skills back then and never gave up his music.. He's coming down from his home in Oregon.. to his hometown..I already know hes gonna get down.
> *


Sweet!!!! Where is the preparty @? Woodlone?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 15 2010, 10:40 AM~18053806
> *Sweet!!!! Where is the preparty @? Woodlone?
> *


I don't have any info on the pre party. but if the homie E is in town Im sure we can make it :biggrin:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 15 2010, 11:39 AM~18053796
> *whats up E .. yeah homie.. can you link that one song you showed me.. that uses that bad ass beat.. off the second album.. i didnt catch the name.
> *


that still water or that volver ...lemme know and i can try to post it up sumtime today carnal.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Jul 15 2010, 10:47 AM~18053877
> *that still water or that volver ...lemme know and i can try to post it up sumtime today carnal.
> *


The still water one carnal. Dont be a stranger on here.. that still waters jam was bad homie.


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 15 2010, 11:53 AM~18053923
> *The still water one carnal.  Dont be a stranger on here.. that still waters jam was bad homie.
> *


Koo...lol i will try get that up on here.


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's the link to one of our old school jamz...
www.soundclick.com/misteredog


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Jul 15 2010, 11:30 AM~18054213
> *Here's the link to one of our old school jamz...
> www.soundclick.com/misteredog
> *



Thats the one carnal.. check this one out homies.. you wont regret it.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Jul 15 2010, 11:30 AM~18054213
> *Here's the link to one of our old school jamz...
> www.soundclick.com/misteredog
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

WOODLONE!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 16 2010, 10:02 AM~18061659
> *WOODLONE!!!
> *


you know!! beutiful town wit good gente.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jul 15 2010, 10:27 AM~18053703
> *TTT
> *


Whats happening in the V shadow.. Tell the homie we said whats up and glad he made it up for Old Ilusions show.. He left smilin..


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 16 2010, 11:44 AM~18061922
> *you know!! beutiful town wit good gente.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Checkout the September 2010 lowrider magazine issue(Thanks TwoTonz). It has our show from last year featured in it. So for those of you that have never been to our show you can see how it is and just ask around we try to throw the best show possible for the lowriding community. I think all of us who have had to plan a show, picinic, or BBQ know the hard work it takes on planning a event. Again like I always say this event would not be possible without the support of the car clubs and solo riders.


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

we always have a good time at your shows


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 17 2010, 01:37 PM~18069466
> *
> *



nice vid it was hot as hell that day but still a great show :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 16 2010, 11:48 PM~18066935
> *Checkout the September 2010 lowrider magazine issue(Thanks TwoTonz). It has our show from last year featured in it. So for those of you that have never been to our show you can see how it is and just ask around we try to throw the best show possible for the lowriding community. I think all of us who have had to plan a show, picinic, or BBQ know the hard work it takes on planning a event. Again like I always say this event would not be possible without the support of the car clubs and solo riders.
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 17 2010, 02:37 PM~18069466
> *
> *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks to all the gente that show the Double O' Ryderz support!!
Herez another jam..."Bubblin Up" feat. Low-G
www.soundclick.com/misteredog


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

cant wait alway a goood show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 18 2010, 10:50 PM~18079264
> *cant wait alway a goood show
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sZOCCs3QcY


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjbm2Az0erU&feature=related


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT Whats happening E.


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 20 2010, 11:13 AM~18092524
> *TTT Whats happening E.
> *


nada major mayne....just chillin homie...wutz good wit u homeboy?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Jul 20 2010, 10:45 AM~18092749
> *nada major mayne....just chillin homie...wutz good wit u homeboy?
> *


aqui nomas homie.. working that 9 to5. kickin around show ideas in my brain.. When you come down we gotta go for a cruise loco thorugh the old stomping grounds.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 16 2010, 11:44 AM~18061922
> *you know!! beutiful town wit good gente.
> *


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 20 2010, 12:19 PM~18092982
> *aqui nomas homie.. working that 9 to5.  kickin around show ideas in my brain.. When you come down we gotta go for a cruise loco thorugh the old stomping grounds.
> *


hell yeah homie..just like we used to back in the day!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Jul 20 2010, 11:30 AM~18093072
> *hell yeah homie..just like we used to back in the day!!
> *



homie remember the 78 Monte my mom used to let me drive to school in the 7th grade? When we used to cruise the neighborhood bumpin James Brown, or else bumping some old school funk.. no License, no insurance.. just kids havin fun in a G Body with a house speaker in the back.. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 20 2010, 11:23 AM~18093014
> *
> *



Q-Vo!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 20 2010, 03:10 PM~18094640
> *Q-Vo!
> *



Nada nomas pasandola uffin: 

Got to see last years lay out of the show in the magazine. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 20 2010, 03:09 PM~18094635
> *homie remember the 78 Monte my mom used to let me drive to school in the 7th grade? When we used to cruise the neighborhood bumpin James Brown, or else bumping some old school funk.. no License, no insurance.. just kids havin fun in a G Body with a house speaker in the back..  :biggrin:
> *


yep..I remember like it was yesterday...good times homie..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Jul 20 2010, 02:58 PM~18095138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  good times..


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## COLD STEEL (Jul 23, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :run: hi guys


----------



## COLD STEEL (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COLD STEEL_@Jul 23 2010, 01:02 AM~18120023
> *
> *


Joe's on here now. Their goes everything. :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What's happening Joe...you ready for the September ?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@Jul 23 2010, 08:52 AM~18121897
> *
> *



Delano :thumbsup: uffin: see you here homie


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 23 2010, 01:41 PM~18124321
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this was the first year. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 23 2010, 05:29 PM~18125270
> *I believe this was the first year. :thumbsup:
> *


and my 1st car :biggrin:


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COLD STEEL_@Jul 23 2010, 01:55 AM~18120013
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :run:  hi guys
> *


Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrronimo! What up? WOO WOO! :h5:


----------



## COLD STEEL (Jul 23, 2010)

oh ya im on nowim cool hell ya im ready r u guys im getting ready 4 the hop 2 morrow nite n u woo woo woooo :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

TTT 





TTT 





TTT




TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

>

































[/quote]
:worship:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:h5:


>


[/quote]
:worship:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Stay tuned.. we'll have some new info soon.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*T T T* :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 16 2010, 11:48 PM~18066935
> *Checkout the September 2010 lowrider magazine issue(Thanks TwoTonz). It has our show from last year featured in it. So for those of you that have never been to our show you can see how it is and just ask around we try to throw the best show possible for the lowriding community. I think all of us who have had to plan a show, picinic, or BBQ know the hard work it takes on planning a event. Again like I always say this event would not be possible without the support of the car clubs and solo riders.
> *


Ill be out there again covering it for the magazine this year


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you got any extra pics that did come out in the mag you could share :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 28 2010, 11:31 PM~18171434
> *you got any extra pics that did come out in the mag you could share :biggrin:
> *



 I'll 2nd that request.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: 







>

































[/quote]
:rimshot:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 27 2010, 03:08 PM~18155801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope you guys can make it out to our show


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 29 2010, 09:46 AM~18173954
> *hope you guys can make it out to our show
> *


We're planning on making a trip to the bay this year.  The club will discuss at our next meeting.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

morning bump


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 29 2010, 01:07 PM~18175164
> *We're planning on making a trip to the bay this year.   The club will discuss at our next meeting.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> :biggrin:


:rimshot:
[/quote]


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

ToTheTop!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:

:biggrin: 






















:rimshot:
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT TO SECURE YOUR SPOT SEND YOUR REGISTRATION APPLICATION IN OR FOR CONVENIENCE ONLINE REGISTRATION IS AVAILABLE AT (www.Lolystics.com) AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL.
any questions you can email at ([email protected])


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*TTT FOR LO*LYSTICS 2010 HOT AUGUST TAHOE*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

wut evil im in reno be at circus circus in the morning then to the atlantis about 4pm thank for the clean pic


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Aug 1 2010, 09:31 PM~18203843
> *wut evil im in reno be at circus circus in the morning then to the atlantis about 4pm thank for the clean pic
> *


See you on thursday bro, be safe out their.


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

tonight open cruz in sparks


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Aug 1 2010, 10:31 PM~18203843
> *wut evil im in reno be at circus circus in the morning then to the atlantis about 4pm thank for the clean pic
> *


ANY TME LOOKING GOOD SORRY DID NOT SEE YOU GUY HOPE SEE YOU IN RENO. MY CAR BROCK THURSDAY


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Aug 2 2010, 08:18 AM~18205563
> *tonight open cruz in sparks
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

To the mthafkn top


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Everywhere I go I'm spreading the word..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Can't Stop Won't Stop


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Is joe`s home boy taking the hopper to Reno?


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Aug 3 2010, 03:23 PM~18218755
> *Is joe`s home boy taking the hopper to Reno?
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Aug 3 2010, 02:23 PM~18218755
> *Is joe`s home boy taking the hopper to Reno?
> *


no


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

We are still receiving an overwhelming amount of Pre-registration
If you want to have a better chance to be considered indoors we must receive your 
pre-registrations as soon as possible.

Wanted just to pass on information


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

im there fo sh then off to vegas
shooooooo cant wait :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 4 2010, 11:33 AM~18226515
> *We are still receiving an overwhelming amount of Pre-registration
> If you want to have a better chance to be considered indoors we must receive your
> pre-registrations  as soon as possible.
> ...


TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Like the homie Tone says...What's going down...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The final lineup is being confirmed.. stay tuned. I think we got a lil something for everyone this year.. don't forget to bring some chairs to enjoy the show..


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 6 2010, 12:33 PM~18246005
> *The final lineup is being confirmed.. stay tuned.  I think we got a lil something for everyone this year.. don't forget to bring some chairs to enjoy the show..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Aug 6 2010, 12:43 PM~18246492
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie.. have a nice weekend up there Dog! See you Septemebr 26th..


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 6 2010, 03:37 PM~18247364
> *Whats up homie.. have a nice weekend up there Dog! See you Septemebr 26th..
> *


You too homie!!! I got that day marked on my calandar homeboy.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

whats the latest that i can turn in my pre reg


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Aug 6 2010, 11:27 PM~18249657
> *whats the latest that i can turn in my pre reg
> *


If your trying for indoor spot the faster the better to have a chance indoors. 
pre-registration deadline is September 10, 2010 For Car/Truck $25 Motorcycle/Bike $20 Day Of Show Car/Truck $35 Bike/Motorcycle $30


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES OF LO*LYSTICS IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU GUYS OUT AT THE BBQ ON SAT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Aug 8 2010, 11:16 AM~18257187
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES  OF LO*LYSTICS IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU GUYS OUT AT THE BBQ ON SAT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


  X2


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Aug 8 2010, 10:16 AM~18257187
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES  OF LO*LYSTICS IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU GUYS OUT AT THE BBQ ON SAT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


We had a great time kicked it with all the homies from the Nevada area.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Delegations next stop....we will be sending in forms real soon


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 8 2010, 10:27 PM~18261961
> *Delegations next stop....we will be sending in forms real soon
> *


cool


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:

:biggrin: 






















:rimshot:
Preregistration Deadline is September 10, 2010
THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT TO SECURE YOUR SPOT SEND YOUR REGISTRATION APPLICATION IN OR FOR CONVENIENCE ONLINE REGISTRATION IS AVAILABLE AT (www.Lolystics.com) AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL.
any questions you can email at  [email protected]

We have been receiving an overwhelming amount of pre-registation. 
To be considered indoor we must receive your pre-reg. soon.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok here it is our line up of artist to be performing at our show

Baby Bash

Mike Jones

MC Magic with Zig Zag(formally of the NB Riderz)

Rodney O and Joe Cooley

We may be adding to this, we will keep you posted


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

[/quote]
:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 9 2010, 11:40 PM~18271529
> *Ok here it is our line up of artist to be performing at our show
> 
> Baby Bash
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:  








MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS


















[/quote]
:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 9 2010, 10:40 PM~18271529
> *Ok here it is our line up of artist to be performing at our show
> 
> Baby Bash
> ...


TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 9 2010, 10:40 PM~18271529
> *Ok here it is our line up of artist to be performing at our show
> 
> Baby Bash
> ...




MIKE WHO?


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 9 2010, 10:40 PM~18271529
> *Ok here it is our line up of artist to be performing at our show
> 
> Baby Bash
> ...


Double O' Ryderz will be there!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Aug 10 2010, 05:57 AM~18273293
> *Double O' Ryderz will be there!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:








MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPEREINCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 10 2010, 09:40 AM~18273904
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 9 2010, 09:40 PM~18271529
> *Ok here it is our line up of artist to be performing at our show
> 
> Baby Bash
> ...


Don't forget the homie E-Dogg and the Double O Ryderz..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Come celebrate Lowrider Culture, Chicano culture, and Hispanic Heritage Month with the Lo*Lystics 

Performing cuts off their new CD "Chicano Rap made me do it"..My homie E and the Double O Ryderz..Bringing that old Skoo West Coast flavor...

Baby Bash is coming to sing to all the ladies... you know Bash from the Bay...

Who? Mike Who.. 

MC Magic the homie is gonna put stars in your ladies eyes...

And all the homies know West Coast Pioneers Rodney O and Joe Cooley.. Get Ready to Roll, Everlasting Bass, This is For the Homies, you know!..

We put a lot of effort into making sure we got the best acts we could get for RIDERS.. hope you all are with it.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Double O' Ryderz
Chicano Rap Made Me Do It


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO in the house can't wait TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

CANT WAIT! :wow:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:








*T T T*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Aug 10 2010, 11:22 AM~18275572
> *Double O' Ryderz
> Chicano Rap Made Me Do It
> *



I had to wait till I got home to check this out homie..  I was there in the early days que no.. you keep it real loco, and I can vouch for that.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 11 2010, 04:12 AM~18282781
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yeah... I know I want my pic in front of it.


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 11 2010, 08:21 AM~18283507
> *I had to wait till I got home to check this out homie..   I was there in the early days que no.. you keep it real loco, and I can vouch for that.
> *


Yep yep.. u waz alwayz down wit me since the beginning homeboy!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt   :0


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is last year show coverage in LRM website
LoLystics 5th Annual Super Show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 10:50 PM~18289683
> *here is last year show coverage in LRM website
> LoLystics 5th Annual Super Show
> *











MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPEREINCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 9 2010, 09:40 PM~18271529
> *Ok here it is our line up of artist to be performing at our show
> 
> Baby Bash
> ...


ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag+Aug 9 2010, 09:40 PM~18271529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Weekend bump.. alratoz homies.. stay tuned..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

This is THE LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE     

Brought to you by thee LOLYSTICS Lowriders and ODB entertainment. 

it's a been a long while since Lowrider was in Nor Cal. let's get down and show the world what we workin with. This is your show homies  Bring your people out for a good time.


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 12 2010, 07:38 PM~18297668
> *This is THE LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE
> 
> Brought to you by thee LOLYSTICS Lowriders and ODB entertainment.
> ...


That's what I'm talking about homie. I hope everyone remembers it's been along time since lowrider has been in Nor Cal.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 08:50 PM~18289683
> *here is last year show coverage in LRM website
> LoLystics 5th Annual Super Show
> *



What's happen in twotonz. Been a lot of years homie n good to see you doin your thing for LRM homeboy! You know we put it down loco and hope to see you again this year. Gonna be better than ever. lowrider culture is what our show has always been about from day 1. We recognize that it's all a part of lowriding from Azteca Performers to the oldies played during setups. Mariachis and brown pride, and all the people of all colors who have joined and live the lifestyle. C/S.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Pre reg sent & hotel rooms booked


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 13 2010, 07:34 AM~18300857
> *Pre reg sent & hotel rooms booked
> *


Thanks for your support.


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

KOOL IMPRESSIONS WILL BE THEIR.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

FOR HOTEL INFORMATION: 
BESTWESTERN SHADOW INN
WILL BE OFFERING A SPECIAL DISCOUNT RATE OF $65 A NITE FOR THE FIRST 30 ROOMS. 
TO RECEIVE THIS DISCOUNT RATE WHEN CALLING IN MENTION *"LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE"*TO RECEIVE THIS RATE .

PHONE530)666-1251 
BEST WESTERN SHADOW INN
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776


I WILL BE POSTING MORE HOTELS IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF HOURS


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 13 2010, 10:22 AM~18301572
> *FOR HOTEL INFORMATION:
> BESTWESTERN SHADOW INN
> WILL BE OFFERING A SPECIAL DISCOUNT RATE OF $65 A NITE FOR THE FIRST 30 ROOMS.
> ...


KOO  I ithink imma have to get one!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 12 2010, 06:18 AM~18291154
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FOR HOTEL INFORMATION: 
BESTWESTERN SHADOW INN
WILL BE OFFERING A SPECIAL DISCOUNT RATE OF $65 A NITE FOR THE FIRST 30 ROOMS. 
TO RECEIVE THIS DISCOUNT RATE WHEN CALLING IN MENTION *"LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE"*TO RECEIVE THIS RATE .

PHONE530)666-1251 
BEST WESTERN SHADOW INN
584 N. EAST STREET 
WOODLAND, CA 95776
I WILL BE POSTING MORE HOTELS IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF HOURS


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Aug 13 2010, 08:40 AM~18301241
> *KOOL IMPRESSIONS WILL BE THEIR.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*T T T*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Hop Rules

In each class (Single,Double,Radical)1st place will receive $500 and 2nd place will receive $200, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. Their must be three to make a class. If for some reason their is not three to make a class we will pay out something for the winner of the class as long as the car performs for the crowd. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about. 

1. Single Pump: The lockup height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper will be 35 inches

2. Double Pump: The lockup height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper will be 45 inches.

3. Radical Class: Their is no limit on the lock height everything goes.

Again these are the rules we have had the last three years. Please if you have any questions just ask. Also a big thanks to our sponser for the hop Hit'em Hydraulics.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 14 2010, 04:13 PM~18309984
> *Hop Rules
> 
> In each class (Single,Double,Radical)1st place will receive $500 and 2nd place will receive $200, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. Their must be three to make a class. If for some reason their is not three to make a class we will pay out something for the winner of the class as long as the car performs for the crowd. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about.
> ...


ttt


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

Lo*Lystics doin' it BIG again for 2010...

TTMFT!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :0 :0 












*TWISTA !!!!!! JAY DIGG !!!!*

WE ALSO WILL BE HAVING CELEBRITY APPEARANCES THAT WILL BE ANNOUNCED IN THE DAYS TO COME

PRESALE TICKETS WILL GO ONSALE BEGINNING AUGUST 17, 2010 AT $15 DOLLARS TILL Sept. 10, 2010 and will be $20.00 at the GATE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok here it is our line up of artist to be performing at our show

Baby Bash

Mike Jones

MC Magic with Zig Zag(formally of the NB Riderz)

Rodney O and Joe Cooley

We may be adding to this, we will keep you posted

ADDED TO THE LINE UP

TWISTA !!!!!! JAY DIGG !!!!

WE ALSO WILL BE HAVING CELEBRITY APPEARANCES THAT WILL BE ANNOUNCED IN THE DAYS TO COME

PRESALE TICKETS WILL GO ONSALE BEGINNING AUGUST 17, 2010 AT $15 DOLLARS TILL Sept. 10, 2010 and will be $20.00 at the GATE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 16 2010, 08:43 AM~18321312
> *Ok here it is our line up of artist to be performing at our show
> 
> Baby Bash
> ...


On top of these major artist we will also be have some the local artist in the area performing. Mister E-Dog will be their performing, we will keeping you up to date on some of the other local artists.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Mister E-Dog !!!!!!*







WE ALSO WILL BE HAVING CELEBRITY APPEARANCES THAT WILL BE ANNOUNCED IN THE DAYS TO COME

PRESALE TICKETS WILL GO ONSALE  BEGINNING  AUGUST 17, 2010 AT $15 DOLLARS TILL Sept. 10, 2010 and will be $20.00 at the GATE
TTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

The riders asked for a supershow so here it is, getting bigger and better! Stay tuned for more major announcements folks... there are still some more surprises left
hno:  :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by swizz_@Aug 16 2010, 11:16 AM~18321605
> *The riders asked for a supershow so here it is, getting bigger and better! Stay tuned for more major announcements folks... there are still some more surprises left
> hno:  :naughty: :biggrin:
> *


biggrin: :0 :0 












*TWISTA !!!!!! JAY DIGG !!!!*

WE ALSO WILL BE HAVING CELEBRITY APPEARANCES THAT WILL BE ANNOUNCED IN THE DAYS TO COME

PRESALE TICKETS WILL GO ONSALE BEGINNING AUGUST 17, 2010 AT $15 DOLLARS TILL Sept. 10, 2010 and will be $20.00 at the GATE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Aug 13 2010, 09:51 AM~18301758
> *KOO    I ithink imma have to get one!
> *


ey cabron, I told you you stayin with the homie No  Sup E..


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 16 2010, 05:42 PM~18326012
> *ey cabron, I told you you stayin with the homie No   Sup E..
> *


 :biggrin: lol...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

This is gonna be all day music ... we gonna do it big for the homies we roll on the streets with.. representing the Lowrider Experience in Nor-Cal. As a club we talked about bringing something back to Nor-Cal like the Super Shows..


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: swizz, ogbrkboy, STKN209

sup homies


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Cant wait to get down 4 all the gente on September 26 2010.....it's gonna be sumptin special...the new album "Chicano Rap Made Me Do It" will available for sale featuring Nump, Mr.Kee,Don Cisco, Tito B, and more. As well as our first CD "Last Of A Dying Breed" which features Coast,Low-G, Jimmy Roses,MR.Kee,and Lucky Luciano.
T-shirts will be available also..but i will keep ya posted bout those.


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 16 2010, 05:53 PM~18326119
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: swizz, ogbrkboy, STKN209
> 
> ...


What up what up?! :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

http://lolystics.com/


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

cant wait PADRINOS will be there see you homies there


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Alrighty then, just registered on-line :yes: then got my room booked as well :yes: now I can relax and smoke a phatty uffin: Looking forward to this show :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just registered on-line it was easy and faster and safe


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Aug 16 2010, 11:52 PM~18329696
> *just registered on-line it was easy and faster and safe
> *




http://lolystics.com/


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> *Mister E-Dog !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Aug 16 2010, 09:35 PM~18329556
> *Alrighty then, just registered on-line  :yes: then got my room booked as well :yes: now I can relax and smoke a phatty uffin: Looking forward to this show :thumbsup:
> *


That's what im talkin about :biggrin:  
Marcie hit a homer with the onlne registration idea... 


TTT


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Aug 16 2010, 10:35 PM~18329556
> *Alrighty then, just registered on-line  :yes: then got my room booked as well :yes: now I can relax and smoke a phatty uffin: Looking forward to this show :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Where are the presale tickets for $15.00 being sold at??? I got familia in woodland and sacra that want to know.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Aug 17 2010, 12:40 PM~18334073
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Chicano Legacy is the House :h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

http://lolystics.com/
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Aug 17 2010, 02:43 PM~18335116
> *Where are the presale tickets for $15.00 being sold at??? I got familia in woodland and sacra that want to know.
> *



Tickets will be available soon


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

size=7]*IF YOU NEED VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION OR MORE INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW PLEASE CONTACT:*[/size]

















YOU CAN PURCHASE YOUR DISCOUNTED PRE-SALE TICKETS TIL SEPTEMBER 10, 2010 ON-LINE FOR $15.00 AT WWW.LOLYSTICS.COM AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL[/b]</span>


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

OK Gente: 
One more time... 


PRESALE TICKETS AVAILABLE $15 per person only at LO*LYSTICS.COM

Spread the good word homies, lets make this a blowout like Nor Cal hasn't seen before..



http://lolystics.com/




> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 18 2010, 12:05 PM~18344168
> *size=7]IF YOU NEED VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION OR MORE INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW PLEASE CONTACT:[/size]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT 

It's going down in Woodland..


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Aug 19 2010, 09:52 AM~18352847
> *:biggrin:
> *


Is the good word gettin out in the bay homie?  the doors open for all the homies out that way.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 18 2010, 02:05 PM~18344168
> *size=7]IF YOU NEED VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION OR MORE INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW PLEASE CONTACT:[/size]
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 19 2010, 09:57 AM~18352901
> *Is the good word gettin out in the bay homie?   the doors open for all the homies out that way.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Aug 19 2010, 01:34 PM~18354563
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 19 2010, 10:00 AM~18352332
> *TTT
> 
> It's going down in Woodland..
> *


Yep yep..D.O.R will be in the casa, puttin it down for la raza!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 16 2010, 08:43 AM~18321312
> *Ok here it is our line up of artist to be performing at our show
> 
> Baby Bash
> ...


What a linup for $20 and if you act fast you can get those pre-sale tickets for $15. Remember we do this show for the lowriding comunity and for the people. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 20 2010, 06:19 PM~18365164
> *What a linup for $20 and if you act fast you can get those pre-sale tickets for $15. Remember we do this show for the lowriding community and for the people. Thanks for all your support.
> *


F YOU NEED VENDOR BOOTH INFORMATION OR MORE INFORMATION REGARDING SHOW PLEASE CONTACT:

















You Can Purchase You Pre-sale Tickets At WWW.LOLYSTICS.COM 
ONLINE FOR YOUR CONVENIENCE AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 20 2010, 05:19 PM~18365164
> *What a linup for $20 and if you act fast you can get those pre-sale tickets for $15. Remember we do this show for the lowriding comunity and for the people. Thanks for all your support.
> *


It's about to go down hella grande like mannnnnnnnnn!!!!!
Double O' Ryderz will also be peforming LIVE!!!

```
[MEDIA=youtube]2VYzw-2m2gA[/MEDIA]
 :cool:
```


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_Team Del Toro always has this show on the schedule. :wave: _


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

JUST DID THE ONLINE PRE REG HOPE YOULL GET IT ?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Aug 20 2010, 07:16 PM~18365511
> *JUST DID THE ONLINE PRE REG HOPE YOULL GET IT ?
> *



Yes We Did Thank You For Your Support :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 20 2010, 06:32 PM~18365624
> *Yes We Did Thank You For Your Support :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Aug 20 2010, 08:33 PM~18366692
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


How's it going Pam. :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_TTT_


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Double O' Ryderz...Mister E-Dog & P.AZ.E 
Classic concert footage....
 

```
[MEDIA=youtube]0MrU565CpJM[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:cheesy: :wow: 

http://lolystics.com/


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Aug 21 2010, 10:07 PM~18372954
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 21 2010, 11:23 PM~18373401
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Aug 21 2010, 09:27 AM~18369131
> *Double O' Ryderz...Mister E-Dog & P.AZ.E
> Classic concert footage....
> 
> ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COLD STEEL (Jul 23, 2010)

im back :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Aug 22 2010, 03:27 PM~18377150
> *
> *


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 22 2010, 09:09 AM~18375073
> *you ready to get down E?  We appreciate you n the homie coming down to put it down for us, it's gonna be a day to remember loco.
> 
> For all the homeboyss out there check out the homie's music. Nor Cal raised E dog n the Double O Rydaz.  up n coming with that classic West Coast flavor......com in back home to Yolo County
> *


Yeah..im ready homie..it's 9 to 10- hr drive but we used to it lol... it's well worth it tho' homie, coming to where i grew up and seeing my familia and friends, thanks to you, the lolytics c.c. and everyone involved!!! itz gonna be hella tite, cant wait!!
:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Aug 22 2010, 08:10 PM~18379760
> *ttt
> *


Sup Max good rappin with you yesterday homie.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hope everyone has a good time that's what we do this for  




> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Aug 22 2010, 06:53 AM~18374781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Aug 23 2010, 07:12 AM~18382278
> *Yeah..im ready homie..it's 9 to 10- hr drive but we used to it lol... it's well worth it tho' homie, coming to where i grew up and seeing my familia and friends, thanks to you, the lolytics c.c. and everyone involved!!! itz gonna be hella tite, cant wait!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Thank you for com in down homie. I will have some cold ones iced up for the reunion.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Aug 23 2010, 06:28 AM~18381720
> *
> *


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Aug 23 2010, 12:46 PM~18385029
> *TTT
> *


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 23 2010, 08:59 AM~18382632
> *Sup Max good rappin with you yesterday homie.
> *




simon homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

I know it's still early but just wanted to know if ice chest & BBQ pits will be allowed..thanks


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 24 2010, 01:28 PM~18394996
> *I know it's still early but just wanted to know if ice chest & BBQ pits will be allowed..thanks
> *


Sorry no ice chest or bbq pits.


----------



## puffy (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 24 2010, 09:45 PM~18399098
> *Sorry no ice chest or bbq pits.
> *


No ice chest :angry: even if your showing your car


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

If you are moving in on Saturday you will be allowed to bring a ice chest on that day. But no ice chests on Sunday.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 25 2010, 05:44 AM~18400866
> *If you are moving in on Saturday you will be allowed to bring a ice chest on that day. But no ice chests on Sunday.
> *



That's more like it  Gotta show the riders love, they make this happen que no..


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 25 2010, 05:44 AM~18400866
> *If you are moving in on Saturday you will be allowed to bring a ice chest on that day. But no ice chests on Sunday.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 25 2010, 08:01 AM~18401639
> *That's more like it   Gotta show the riders love, they make this happen que no..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Aug 25 2010, 10:43 AM~18403013
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's happenin big dog, did you get that info yet?


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

Ill be there displaying my 69 O.G for the 1st time :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 25 2010, 06:44 AM~18400866
> *If you are moving in on Saturday you will be allowed to bring a ice chest on that day. But no ice chests on Sunday.
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Aug 25 2010, 12:23 PM~18403807
> *Ill be there displaying my 69 O.G for the 1st time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN homie.. perfect color choice :biggrin:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 25 2010, 02:10 PM~18404208
> *CLEAN homie.. perfect color choice  :biggrin:
> *


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 25 2010, 12:55 PM~18403546
> *What's happenin big dog, did you get that info yet?
> *


yep yep..got some more to send u probably later tonite!


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

It's going down Sept 26th,2010 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds, Woodland, CA. You already know... 6th Annual Lo*Lystics Super Show!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

GON BE A GOOD ONE....WE ARE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR....


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Will there be a farthest distance trophy!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

There wil be too many awards to count.. I prefer plaques myself.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 25 2010, 06:44 AM~18400866
> *If you are moving in on Saturday you will be allowed to bring a ice chest on that day. But no ice chests on Sunday.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

i'll have the 66 fleetwood out there again this year uffin: 








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

, ogbrkboy
whats up homeboy!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Aug 26 2010, 02:41 PM~18414020
> *, ogbrkboy
> whats up homeboy!
> *


Que onda carnal  well be in the big SJ Sunday que no.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Aug 26 2010, 07:30 AM~18410152
> *Will there be a farthest distance trophy!
> *


IS THIS MY PRIMO !! I KNOW ALL MY FAMILY FROM BAKERSFIELD BETTER BE HERE REPRESENTING TO !!!!! 
:biggrin:

JUST LIKE OUR PRIMO CARLOS


----------



## vtownvet707 (Jul 9, 2010)

ah raj, weres da new flyer homei??


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Here it is the new flier.


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

Come one, come all! Lo*Lystics got love for all the lowriders down for this lifestyle, from the homies plaqued up to the homies riding solo. This show is gonna be off the hook!


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 26 2010, 10:52 PM~18417872
> *Here it is the new flier.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 25 2010, 06:44 AM~18400866
> *If you are moving in on Saturday you will be allowed to bring a ice chest on that day. But no ice chests on Sunday.
> *



dammmmmmmm I'm getting there on :angry: :angry:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Let's do this


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 28 2010, 10:05 PM~18430931
> *Let's do this
> *


Can't wait homie..im ready!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

ITS GETTING CLOSE..... :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 26 2010, 08:10 PM~18416350
> *IS THIS MY PRIMO !! I KNOW ALL MY FAMILY FROM BAKERSFIELD BETTER BE HERE REPRESENTING TO !!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hope to make it cuz! Classic Dreams always ready to make a rode trip!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Aug 30 2010, 01:13 PM~18442676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


should of used that on the flier.


----------



## vtownvet707 (Jul 9, 2010)

nice pic. shadow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

im ready, its not coming fast enough


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Aug 30 2010, 05:47 PM~18445097
> *im ready, its not coming fast enough
> *



Less than 4 weeks away now homie..  

Lo*Lystics bringing it to you one more time


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 31 2010, 08:27 AM~18449447
> *Less than 4 weeks away now homie..
> 
> Lo*Lystics bringing it to you one more time
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

never got a confirmation through e-mail.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 31 2010, 10:23 AM~18449924
> *never got a confirmation through e-mail.
> *


Did you register on-line or by mail. 
You can contact me directly. at 











I can send you one by email


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like the riders are ready for this one.. 26 days and and counting..


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

Let's keep it movin'... TTT!


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY










BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
$500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT CANT WAIT I HOPE ITS NOT HELLA HOT LIKE LAST YEAR!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Sep 1 2010, 01:17 PM~18462092
> *TTT CANT WAIT I HOPE ITS NOT HELLA HOT LIKE LAST YEAR!
> *


It's been a mild summer so far up here.. I'm hopin it stays cool too.. hey comps ask Johnny what the name of that spot was where he stays member? u member..


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:35 PM~18461808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

24 more days....wats da roll call like


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:35 PM~18461808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck with your show rezmade. Your club is also welcome to come celebrate with us on September 26th. The more the merrier..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 2 2010, 05:23 AM~18468372
> *24 more days....wats da roll call like
> *


Lets get it started homie.. 

DELEGATION representing Corcoran
SOCIOS In the house
BOULEVARD IMAGE homies out of Sacra
The UCE family
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA Carson City NV in the house
IMPALAS!! been supporting for years
THE INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN in the house reppin 916
EAST SIDE RIDERS reppin this year
LUXURIOUS homies comin deep
Can't forget our homies the BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION outta Stocktone
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY coming down from Reno
CHICANO LEGACY- Woodland Whats up !
AZTECAS 
ESTILO representando
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW in the house
GOODTIMES Reno
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE in the casa
Can't forget our LOWRIDER SCENE homies covering all the action..
the homie mabeq 
~NEW STYLE~ the OG Nor-Cal homies showing why they get that respect
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS



That's only through page 20 of this topic homies.. if I forgot to add your club 'spensa! please add to this list.. we lookin forward to puttin on a show for everyone to enjoy n remember


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*ttt*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hno:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 2 2010, 11:15 AM~18470360
> *Lets get it started homie..
> 
> DELEGATION representing Corcoran
> ...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 2 2010, 11:15 AM~18470360
> *Lets get it started homie..
> 
> DELEGATION representing Corcoran
> ...



:werd: :yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

This will be a sold out event to Guarantee your spot We suggest you pre-register @ $25 before the Pre-Registration Deadline September 10, 2010. Registration will be $35 after September 10, 2010. 
If you need further infomation please contact. M


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 2 2010, 11:15 AM~18470360
> *Lets get it started homie..
> 
> DELEGATION representing Corcoran
> ...


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

:yes: only 21 more days!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we had our meeting tonight, should be down there saturday night :cheesy:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> Lets get it started homie..
> 
> DELEGATION representing Corcoran
> SOCIOS In the house
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lifes Finest added to the lineup



> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Sep 2 2010, 10:15 AM~18470360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

qVole MadMax the 4 lookin good homie see you in woodland homes if not sooner


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 14 2010, 04:13 PM~18309984
> *Hop Rules
> 
> In each class (Single,Double,Radical)1st place will receive $500 and 2nd place will receive $200, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. Their must be three to make a class. If for some reason their is not three to make a class we will pay out something for the winner of the class as long as the car performs for the crowd. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about.
> ...


will trucks hop against cars?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

AZTECA WILL BE IN WOODLAND SEPTEMBER 26, 2010 THEN ON IT'S WAY TO THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 
:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 6 2010, 01:11 PM~18499252
> *will trucks hop against cars?
> *


Yes trucks will be hopping with cars. That is how we have had it in past years.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 6 2010, 07:59 PM~18501364
> *Yes trucks will be hopping with cars. That is how we have had it in past years.
> *


how about bed dancing?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 14 2010, 04:13 PM~18309984
> *Hop Rules
> 
> In each class (Single,Double,Radical)1st place will receive $500 and 2nd place will receive $200, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. Their must be three to make a class. If for some reason their is not three to make a class we will pay out something for the winner of the class as long as the car performs for the crowd. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about.
> ...


Ok everyone has been asking about a street class so we have decided to add one. Single and double pump cars will hop together. Lockup height from the rear of the bumper to the ground is 27inches. Mild reinforcments are ok other then that car must be stock. Also their is only a first place cash payout and it is $200


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 6 2010, 08:22 PM~18501622
> *Ok everyone has been asking about a street class so we have decided to add one. Single and double pump cars will hop together. Lockup height from the rear of the bumper to the ground is 27inches. Mild reinforcments are ok other then that car must be stock. Also their is only a first place cash payout and it is $200
> *


bed dancing????


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 6 2010, 07:56 PM~18502626
> *bed dancing????
> *


Let's do it old school style. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 6 2010, 08:56 PM~18502626
> *bed dancing????
> *




*with 16 switches? lol *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 6 2010, 07:56 PM~18502626
> *bed dancing????
> *



:biggrin: only if the truck has a double axle


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 2 2010, 11:15 AM~18470360
> *Lets get it started homie..
> 
> DELEGATION representing Corcoran
> ...


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

DELEGATION representing Corcoran
SOCIOS In the house
BOULEVARD IMAGE homies out of Sacra
The UCE family
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA Carson City NV in the house
IMPALAS!! been supporting for years
THE INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN in the house reppin 916
EAST SIDE RIDERS reppin this year
LUXURIOUS homies comin deep
Can't forget our homies the BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION outta Stocktone
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY coming down from Reno
CHICANO LEGACY- Woodland Whats up !
AZTECAS 
ESTILO representando
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW in the house
GOODTIMES Reno
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE in the casa
Can't forget our LOWRIDER SCENE homies covering all the action..
the homie mabeq 
~NEW STYLE~ the OG Nor-Cal homies showing why they get that respect
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
GOODTIMES San Jose


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Prima did you get my pre-reg from Bakersfield!


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't forget CLASSIC DREAMS will be there!


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Double O' Ryderz will be in there!!!

```
[MEDIA=youtube]2VYzw-2m2gA[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT 19 DAYS hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

CLASSIC DREAMS representing
LIFES FINEST in the house
DELEGATION representing Corcoran
SOCIOS In the house
BOULEVARD IMAGE homies out of Sacra
The UCE family
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA Carson City NV in the house
IMPALAS!! been supporting for years
THE INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN in the house reppin 916
EAST SIDE RIDERS reppin this year
LUXURIOUS homies comin deep
Can't forget our homies the BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION outta Stocktone
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY coming down from Reno
CHICANO LEGACY- Woodland Whats up !
AZTECAS 
ESTILO representando
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW in the house
GOODTIMES Reno
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE in the casa
Can't forget our LOWRIDER SCENE homies covering all the action..
the homie mabeq 
~NEW STYLE~ the OG Nor-Cal homies showing why they get that respect
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Sep 7 2010, 01:19 PM~18507851
> *Prima did you get my pre-reg from Bakersfield!
> *


It's Raj, we got your pre-reg cousin.


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: swizz, Mister E-Dog, 64Rag

:wave:
What up what up?! Ready for the show??


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 7 2010, 03:38 PM~18508034
> *CLASSIC DREAMS representing
> LIFES FINEST in the house
> DELEGATION representing Corcoran
> ...


PARLIAMENT CC


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by swizz_@Sep 7 2010, 03:21 PM~18508365
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: swizz, Mister E-Dog, 64Rag
> 
> ...


 :wave: Ready!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Sep 7 2010, 03:19 PM~18507851
> *Prima did you get my pre-reg from Bakersfield!
> *



THIS WHAT I"M TALKING ABOUT MY FAMILIA REPRESENTING FROM BAKERSFIELD (CLASSIC DREAMS CAR CLUB) >

PRIMO, YOU KNOW YOU HAVE A PLACE TO STAY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

just finished the pre-reg :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 7 2010, 06:04 PM~18509387
> *just finished the pre-reg :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:

We Received It Conformations Will Be Sent Out On Sept. 11, 2010


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lowriding is alive and kicking in Northern Cali....



> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 7 2010, 01:38 PM~18508034
> *PARLIAMENT CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS representing
> LIFES FINEST in the house
> ...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

GOODTIMES 530 RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Sep 7 2010, 03:28 PM~18508439
> *PARLIAMENT CC
> *


BLVD KINGS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Sep 8 2010, 06:37 AM~18513995
> *BLVD KINGS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


Thanks for the support


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

BLVD KINGS
PARLIAMENT CC 
CLASSIC DREAMS representing
LIFES FINEST in the house
DELEGATION representing Corcoran
SOCIOS In the house
BOULEVARD IMAGE homies out of Sacra
The UCE family
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA Carson City NV in the house
IMPALAS!! been supporting for years
THE INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN in the house reppin 916
EAST SIDE RIDERS reppin this year
LUXURIOUS homies comin deep
Can't forget our homies the BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION outta Stocktone
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY coming down from Reno
CHICANO LEGACY- Woodland Whats up !
AZTECAS 
ESTILO representando
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW in the house
GOODTIMES Reno
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE in the casa
Can't forget our LOWRIDER SCENE homies covering all the action..
the homie mabeq 
~NEW STYLE~ the OG Nor-Cal homies showing why they get that respect
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Sep 7 2010, 07:35 PM~18511279
> *GOODTIMES 530 RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Sep 7 2010, 07:35 PM~18511279
> *GOODTIMES 530 RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


see you up there adrian......... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 2 2010, 10:15 AM~18470360
> *Lets get it started homie..
> 
> DELEGATION representing Corcoran
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 8 2010, 08:26 AM~18514316
> *BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS representing
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

only 17 days left :naughty:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:35 PM~18461808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_TTMFT_


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so is there going to be a big hopp this year


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

buy my car and there would be another hopper out.....lol :biggrin: 

how u been?



> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 9 2010, 08:24 PM~18529319
> *so is there going to be a big hopp this year
> *


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

16 days left :wow: 

```
[MEDIA=youtube]AIGriFSBMfg[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

It's going down this year..


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

We've been getting a lot of calls about hotel/motel accommodations in the Woodland area. Here's a quick list of the local hotels and motels closest to the fair ground facilities:

Budget Inn » 0.7mi N
1021 Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-8215

Days Inn Woodland » 0.9 mi NE
1524 East Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 666-3800

Quality Inn & Suites » 1.0 mi NE
1562 East Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 666-3050 

Motel 6 Woodland » 1.0 mi NE
1564 East Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 666-6777

Econo Lodge » 1.4 mi NW
53 West Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-9335

Cinderella Inn » 1.5 mi NW
99 West Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-1091 

Dunton Motel » 1.2 mi NW
449 West Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-4880

Hampton Inn & Suites » 2.0 mi E
2060 Freeway Drive, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-9100

Holiday Inn Express » 2.0 mi E
2070 Freeway Drive, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-7750


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 10 2010, 01:15 AM~18531733
> *buy my car and there would be another hopper out.....lol  :biggrin:
> 
> how u been?
> *


lol I would if I had the cash that car is tight bro but if I can get it can I get it for what you 1st posted it for on craigslist :biggrin: ive been good bro just staying busy with my kidds how bout you


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Sep 10 2010, 05:19 AM~18532402
> *16 days left :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 10 2010, 09:33 PM~18538344
> *I wanna hear this one on the 26th homeboy.. can't wait to kick back and see family and friends enjoying themselves..
> *


you got it homie :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:biggrin: its gettin close! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2010, 06:38 PM~18543911
> *:biggrin: its gettin close!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: hno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

we will be there


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:h5: PADRINOS are in the house :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

can we move in on sunday?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 12 2010, 03:25 PM~18548945
> *can we move in on sunday?
> *


Not if you are approved for indoors. Indoors must be their on saturday.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

we ready!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 8 2010, 08:26 AM~18514316
> *BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS representing
> ...


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 12 2010, 09:55 PM~18551910
> *Not if you are approved for indoors. Indoors must be their on saturday.
> *


what time is move in on saturday?


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Sep 12 2010, 10:50 PM~18552697
> *what time is move in on saturday?
> *


We usually open the gates around 8 or 9 on Saturday homie.. We will have security in full force overnight..


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Sep 13 2010, 12:50 AM~18552697
> *what time is move in on saturday?
> *


*I will continue to send out pre-registration confirmations today.

For your information regarding move in times:

FRIDAY (FOR INDOOR ONLY) 3:00p.m. to 10:00p.m.

SATURDAY: 9:00a.m. to 5:00p.m. (OUTDOOR & INDOOR)

Sunday: 6:00a.m. to 10:30a.m. (OUTDOOR) 

WE WILL HAVE ARMED SECURITY GUARDS FRIDAY & SATURDAY PATROLLING THE GROUNDS. WE WILL ALSO OFFER PARKING FOR YOUR TRAILER IF NEEDED.

If you have any questions please call me or e-mail me.*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im ready cant wait


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 13 2010, 09:17 AM~18554337
> *TTT
> *


whats good homie??  

```
[MEDIA=youtube]AIGriFSBMfg[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

damm homie :wow: you aint playin 



> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion+Sep 13 2010, 08:20 AM~18554352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 12 2010, 08:55 PM~18551910
> *Not if you are approved for indoors. Indoors must be their on saturday.
> *


what if we were approved for indoors but wanted to stay outdoors with our club?


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 13 2010, 08:28 AM~18554027
> *We usually open the gates around 8 or 9 on Saturday homie.. We will have security in full force overnight..
> *


right on thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 13 2010, 09:51 AM~18554527
> *damm homie :wow:  you aint playin
> It's all good homeboy.. you know how we do it.. gonna turn this motha fucka out on the 26th..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 13 2010, 09:20 AM~18554352
> *im ready cant wait
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 13 2010, 09:20 AM~18554352
> *im ready cant wait
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 13 2010, 08:52 AM~18554541
> *what if we were approved for indoors but wanted to stay outdoors with our club?
> *


CALL MARCELLA AT (916) 204-8926 SHE CAN ANSWER ALL YOUR QUESTIONS


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 12 2010, 10:04 PM~18552435
> *we ready!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 13 MORE DAYS hno:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Sep 13 2010, 12:15 PM~18556039
> *CALL MARCELLA AT (916) 204-8926 SHE CAN ANSWER ALL YOUR QUESTIONS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Sep 13 2010, 02:15 PM~18556039
> *CALL MARCELLA AT (916) 204-8926 SHE CAN ANSWER ALL YOUR QUESTIONS
> *












PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15.00 ARE AVAILABLE AT 

BARNEY"S RECORDS 
(530) 662-6376
15 W Main St, Woodland, CA 95695

Sord Boards 
526 Main Street, Woodland, CA. 
Phone: 530-662-2468

Dimple Records
916-446-3973, 
1618 Broadway, Sacramento, CA

Dimple Records
(916) 925-2600
2433 Arden Way, Sacramento, CA

Dimple Records
(916) 962-3600
7830 Macy Plaza Dr, Citrus Heights, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 462-6388
1330 S El Dorado St, Stockton, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 462-6388
6138 Pacific Ave, Stockton, CA

World Page Wireless
(209) 951-2230
125 N Hunter St, Stockton, CA

ONLINE AT *www.lolystics.com* & PROCESS THROUGH PAYPAL


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 13 2010, 02:28 PM~18556675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
Damn pushin this show HARD!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Sep 13 2010, 03:37 PM~18556777
> *Damn pushin this show HARD!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
TOGETHER WHERE MAKING A STATEMENT THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE IS HERE TO STAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 13 2010, 02:58 PM~18556972
> *:biggrin:
> TOGETHER WHERE MAKING A STATEMENT THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE IS HERE TO STAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> TOGETHER WHERE MAKING A STATEMENT THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE IS HERE TO STAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Q vo Max what's good homie


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 13 2010, 06:46 PM~18559118
> *Q vo Max what's good homie
> *




nada homie ready for the show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 13 2010, 10:20 AM~18554352
> *im ready cant wait
> 
> 
> ...


if I take mine maybe ill to put mine right next to your


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:h5: :yes: :h5:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the Homies :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Sep 13 2010, 08:28 PM~18561008
> *TTT for the Homies  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## vtownvet707 (Jul 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: wats up LO*LYSTICS R U READY lets do this


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

WERE READY :biggrin:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> :biggrin:
> TOGETHER WHERE MAKING A STATEMENT THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE IS HERE TO STAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quote=
> 
> THANK YOU 4 CALLING ME BACK TODAY :thumbsup: DELEGATION L.A.


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Sep 14 2010, 08:42 PM~18569338
> *
> *


*No Thank You Is Needed This Show Is For You Guys Just Want To Make Sure All Of My Lowrider Familia Is Taking Care Of !!!!  

This Is What It's All About .*


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 14 2010, 06:47 PM~18569387
> *No Thank You Is Needed This Show Is For You Guys Just Want To Make Sure All Of My Lowrider Familia Is Taking Care Of !!!!
> 
> This Is What It's All About .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the Homies


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Sep 14 2010, 06:36 PM~18569268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

hno: :run: getting closer and closer!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

who is coming to hop????


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Northern California Lowriders Representing hard for the world... Witness the strength of lowriding and how we do it..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

11 DAYS LEFT LETS GO!!!!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Sep 14 2010, 07:36 PM~18569268
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

gonna be some bad ass rides at the show :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 15 2010, 09:28 AM~18573892
> *Northern California Lowriders Representing hard for the world... Witness the strength of lowriding and how we do it..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

Looking forward to this car show.</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>Aztecas Car Club ~East Bay~ will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Hop Rules

In each class (Single,Double,Radical)1st place will receive $500 and 2nd place will receive $200, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. Their must be three to make a class. If for some reason their is not three to make a class we will pay out something for the winner of the class as long as the car performs for the crowd. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about.

1.Single/Double Pump Street: The lockup height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper will be 27 inches. Mild reinforcements are ok other then that car must me stock. Their is only a payout of $200 for 1st place for this class. 

2. Single Pump: The lockup height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper will be 35 inches

3. Double Pump: The lockup height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper will be 45 inches.

4. Radical Class: Their is no limit on the lock height everything goes.

Again these are the rules we have had the last three years. Please if you have any questions just ask. Also a big thanks to our sponser for the hop Hit'em Hydraulics.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Car is almost done a few more things an im ready for 
Lo*lystics @ vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

10 more days to go for this show..... getting hype over here. :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:0


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Sep 17 2010, 06:26 AM~18589557
> *9 more days to go for this show..... getting hype over here. :biggrin:
> *


x2 :run: :run:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks again to all of you that have supported us in the past and the present. This would not be possible without all of you.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Sep 17 2010, 09:39 AM~18590697
> *x2  :run:  :run:
> *


x10


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE THE HOUSE!
NO BOOTH, BUT I AM BRING PREORDERED ITEMS, LET US KNOW!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Sep 17 2010, 06:26 AM~18589557
> *10 more days to go for this show..... getting hype over here. :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

7 DAYS!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Sup E ! You readying up homie? 


The LO LYSTICS gettin ready to put in work !!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 19 2010, 08:36 AM~18603066
> *Sup E ! You readying up homie?
> The LO LYSTICS gettin ready to put in work !!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 19 2010, 08:36 AM~18603066
> *Sup E ! You readying up homie?
> The LO LYSTICS gettin ready to put in work !!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

kings of the street 2010 vol 2 

cover









preview





and new hoppin shirts from LS

ihop










flag hopper










excuses


----------



## KNIGHT OWL (Sep 17, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

i got my Confirmation email


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 19 2010, 06:05 PM~18606508
> *kings of the street 2010 vol 2
> 
> cover
> ...


I kno you homies are ready  Whats happening locos


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 8 2010, 07:26 AM~18514316
> *BLVD KINGS
> PARLIAMENT CC
> CLASSIC DREAMS representing
> ...




*Untouchables will be there!!*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's the latest n greatest roll call homeboys  

:biggrin: 
USO 
SUAVECITO
SINFUL PLEASURES 
N.H.F.F. 
UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
IMPERIALS 
DELAGATION 

    :wow:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 20 2010, 09:15 AM~18610457
> *Here's the latest n greatest roll call homeboys
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

USO 
SUAVECITO
SINFUL PLEASURES 
N.H.F.F. 
UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
IMPERIALS 
DELAGATION 
WATSONVILLE RIDERS en the casa

u know!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Gona be off the hook!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

almost time yay


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

USO 
SUAVECITO
SINFUL PLEASURES 
N.H.F.F. 
UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
IMPERIALS 
DELAGATION 
WATSONVILLE RIDERS en the casa
*UNTOUCHABLES*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

My car wont be ready, but ill still be there for support


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 20 2010, 01:45 PM~18613174
> *My car wont be ready, but ill still be there for support
> *


 :thumbsup: THANK YOU!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: 
THANKS RAJ FOR HOOKING IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 20 2010, 07:29 PM~18616651
> *FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :biggrin:
> THANKS RAJ FOR HOOKING IT UP :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for your support.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 21 2010, 06:53 AM~18620429
> *Just wanted to give a big thanks to my wife that has been a major player in this show this year. Alot have you have already talked to her on the phone on questions you have had. She stays up late nights just making sure that this will be a great show for the lowriding community. I sometimes don't let her know that I appreciate her and everything she has done. Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 19 2010, 08:36 AM~18603066
> *Sup E ! You readying up homie?
> The LO LYSTICS gettin ready to put in work !!
> *


You know it homeboi..im ready!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 20 2010, 01:40 PM~18612585
> *USO
> SUAVECITO
> SINFUL PLEASURES
> ...



INSPIRATIONS HOPPER EDITION COMING THRUE


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 21 2010, 06:53 AM~18620429
> *Just wanted to give a big thanks to my wife that has been a major player in this show this year. Alot have you have already talked to her on the phone on questions you have had. She stays up late nights just making sure that this will be a great show for the lowriding community. I sometimes don't let her know that I appreciate her and everything she has done.
> *


Now if we are talking about Marcella Rodriguez the event coordinator then I want to give her my thanks for helping me out 3 times she's the bomb diggity. 
:thumbsup: :worship: MARCELLA :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Double O' Ryderz will be there!!! 
New CD available 9-26-10


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Sep 21 2010, 11:24 AM~18621553
> *Now if we are talking about Marcella Rodriguez the event coordinator then I want to give her my thanks for helping me out 3 times she's the bomb diggity.
> :thumbsup:  :worship: MARCELLA :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THANK YOU,

ANYTHING FOR MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA THIS IS WHAT IT"S ALL ABOUT MAKING SURE EVERYONE IS TAKING CARE OF.

SOMETIMES THEY FORGET THE MOST IMPORTANT PEOPLE WHO YEAR AFTER SHOW THERE DEDICATION AND SUPPORT. I JUST WANTED EVERYONE KNOW THAT NO INDIVIDUAL IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN ANOTHER & THIS SHOW IS NOT MY SHOW OR ONE PERSON OR 1 CLUB THIS SHOW BELONGS TO ALL OF YOU.
*
:worship: :worship:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

USO 
SUAVECITO
SINFUL PLEASURES 
N.H.F.F. 
UNTOUCHABLES
LETHAL LOWS 
FRISCOS FINEST
GOODFELLAS
NOR-CAL INC.
CLASSIC DREAMS 
LIFES FINEST
DELEGATION 
SOCIOS 
SANGRE LATINA
BOULEVARD IMAGE 
UCE 
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
ALMA LATINA
IMPALAS!! 
CALI-LIFE
INDIVIDUALS 
JUST ROLLIN 
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
LUXURIOUS 
BLVD KINGS
BROWN PERSUASION 
DEVOTION~
ROLLERZ ONLY 
CHICANO LEGACY- 
AZTECAS 
ESTILO 
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
EVIL THREAT 
EXCANDALOW 
GOODTIMES 
NOKTURNAL CC
CLASSIC IMAGE 
FAMILY FIRST
~NEW STYLE~ 
ELITE
OLD ILLUSIONS
MIDNIGHTERS
PADRINOS CC
PARLIAMENT CC 
CHEVITOS 
209 STYLE
NEW LIFE
LATIN STYLE
LOW CREATIONS
LATIN ROLLERS
KILLER-KLOWNZ
LAY-M-LOW
UPPER CUT
EMINENCE
CRUSADERS
VIEJITOS
IMPERIALS 
DELAGATION 
WATSONVILLE RIDERS en the casa
UNTOUCHABLES 
INSPIRATIONS hopper edition 
ANTIGUOS representing..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister E-Dog_@Sep 21 2010, 09:57 AM~18621842
> *Double O' Ryderz will be there!!!
> New CD available 9-26-10
> 
> ...



Droppin at our show homie??? ORALE!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: 










JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MIKE KARSTIN
*AZTECA IS HEADED TO WOODLAND ALREADY IT'S GETTING CLOSE !!!*


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Well than RAJ you better buy her that fleetline convert she want's dont tell her show her brake your self with that fleetline LOL


----------



## vtownvet707 (Jul 9, 2010)

HELL YEA !!!!! THANKS MARCELLA  


> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 21 2010, 07:53 AM~18620429
> *Just wanted to give a big thanks to my wife that has been a major player in this show this year. Alot have you have already talked to her on the phone on questions you have had. She stays up late nights just making sure that this will be a great show for the lowriding community. I sometimes don't let her know that I appreciate her and everything she has done.
> *


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Y-NANA'S ANYBODY? 1959-64, TAKES PLACE OF THE BANANA AND TRACK BAR!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

carnales unidos :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

BTTT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ready.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Lo*Lystics show is the Northern Cali Supershow!!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

IMPALAS IS BRINGING A COUPLE FOR THIS SHOW SEE YOU SAT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Accommodations in the Woodland area. Here's a quick list of the local hotels and motels closest to the fair ground facilities:

Budget Inn » 0.7mi N
1021 Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-8215

Days Inn Woodland » 0.9 mi NE
1524 East Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 666-3800

Quality Inn & Suites » 1.0 mi NE
1562 East Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 666-3050 

Motel 6 Woodland » 1.0 mi NE
1564 East Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 666-6777

Econo Lodge » 1.4 mi NW
53 West Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-9335

Cinderella Inn » 1.5 mi NW
99 West Main Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-1091 

Dunton Motel » 1.2 mi NW
449 West Street, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-4880

Hampton Inn & Suites » 2.0 mi E
2060 Freeway Drive, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-9100

Holiday Inn Express » 2.0 mi E
2070 Freeway Drive, Woodland, CA - (530) 662-7750

*
Link Below</span>


<span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.res99.com/hotel/10021453-10193842R.html?ses=4b607d33017c6f4ea22604815cc37a96ps&unps=y*


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT
4 DAY AND COUNTING LO*LYSTICS SUPER SHOW thumbsup.gif


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 21 2010, 08:54 AM~18620435
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Sep 22 2010, 05:29 AM~18630154
> *TTT
> 4 DAY AND COUNTING LO*LYSTICS SUPER SHOW thumbsup.gif
> *



You KNOOO how we do it...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 21 2010, 10:13 PM~18629163
> *Lo*Lystics show is the Northern Cali Supershow!!!
> *



Hey brother you also have experienced the NOR_CAL SUPERSHOW with us :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 21 2010, 02:12 PM~18623047
> *USO
> SUAVECITO
> SINFUL PLEASURES
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

It's almost time!!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: can't wait


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2010, 10:01 AM~18631694
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hno: hno: :sprint: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

LIKE GOERGE LOPEZ SAYS " ICANT WAIT !! ICANT WAIT !!" :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 21 2010, 11:21 PM~18629194
> *IMPALAS</span> IS BRINGING A COUPLE FOR THIS SHOW SEE YOU SAT
> *


 :sprint: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## swizz (Aug 11, 2008)

Its almost time... Its gonna be one hell of a show!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swizz_@Sep 23 2010, 07:42 AM~18641350
> *Its almost time... Its gonna be one hell of a show!
> *



fuk yeah it is..


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swizz_@Sep 23 2010, 08:42 AM~18641350
> *Its almost time... Its gonna be one hell of a show!
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Its my b-day weekend, there's no better way to end it then going to da LO-LYSTICS CAR SHOW on sunday!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

heard it is going to be 100 over there, got my cooler of water and some chips and i think i should be cool


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 23 2010, 02:32 PM~18644352
> *heard it is going to be 100 over there, got my cooler of water and some chips and i think i should be cool
> *




i heard there was no coolers allowed :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

"La Reyna Del Pacifico" will be making her debut at the Lo*lystics Supershow!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 22 2010, 07:34 PM~18636623
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 23 2010, 01:34 PM~18644367
> *i heard there was no coolers allowed :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


no way, is this true?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 23 2010, 02:53 PM~18645046
> *"La Reyna Del Pacifico" will be making her debut at the Lo*lystics Supershow!!!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 23 2010, 02:34 PM~18644367
> *i heard there was no coolers allowed :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


hope this is not true


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Sep 23 2010, 04:17 PM~18645278
> *hope this is not true
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

last lowrider show in san mateo a few years back didnt allow coolers either,we had to leave our coolers outside while we setted up,it was bullshit because you had 300 coolers outside with no body watching them,i hope they allow coolers its an car club throwing its not a big time magazine thats only out for the money,there only visiting on the way up to vegas.im sure lo-lystics call the shots not lowrider.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I should be out there Sunday....


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

I asked Marcella Rodriguez about the coolers & she said coolers are okay only on Sunday.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i heard coolers were only ok on saturday :dunno:


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

INFORMATION NEEDED PLEASE........... WHAT TIME ARE THEY LETTING CARS IN ON SUNDAY MORNING? THANK YOU


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monzter Kuztomz+Sep 23 2010, 05:08 PM~18645629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 23 2010, 05:55 PM~18646057
> *i heard coolers were only ok on saturday  :dunno:
> *



That's what I seen on this thread from a few months ago, atleast that's what I thought it said


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

IT'S GONNA BE NICE OUT THERE 90


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 23 2010, 04:53 PM~18645046
> *"La Reyna Del Pacifico" will be making her debut at the Lo*lystics Supershow!!!
> 
> 
> ...


who did the paint on that it came out tight bro


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 23 2010, 07:05 PM~18646790
> *who did the paint on that it came out tight bro
> *


Thanks bro......gotta thank Don Carlos Lima for spraying a masterpiece!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

NO COOLERS ON SUNDAY!  BUT YOU CAN TAKE IT ON SATURDAY!


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 23 2010, 02:30 PM~18644340
> *Its my b-day weekend, there's no better way to end it then going to da LO-LYSTICS CAR SHOW on sunday!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea bro see you when you get here on saturday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its gunna be a good ass show :biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT 3 DAYS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 23 2010, 08:31 PM~18647072
> *Thanks bro......gotta thank Don Carlos Lima for spraying a masterpiece!
> *


hes still doing paint jobs ? how are his prices


----------



## puffy (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Sep 23 2010, 08:11 PM~18647442
> *NO COOLERS ON SUNDAY!    BUT YOU CAN TAKE IT ON SATURDAY!
> *


whats up with that no coolers. :angry:


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, sorry.... I went back & looked at the e-mail. Marcella did say Saturday only for coolers.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop+Sep 23 2010, 05:55 PM~18646057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:angry: 

SORRY FOR VENTING BUT IM FAT


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 23 2010, 09:36 PM~18648313
> *  :angry:
> 
> SORRY FOR VENTING BUT IM FAT
> *


very true,why is this always a big issue.i dont understand why you could bring the coolers the day before and not the day of the show.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

it must have something to do with the fairgrounds, saturday they wont have food and drink stands open but sunday they will. i would think its the fairgrounds thats making the rule so they can profit more. it is what it is, so get ready for $4 waters and $5 sodas :wow:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

i just talk to a lo*lystics member today and told him i was rolling n on sunday and i ask if i can bring n a cooler with food and i was told i could :0 well just like beer yu have to sneak it in :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Sep 23 2010, 10:06 PM~18648580
> *very true,why is this always a big issue.i dont understand why you could bring the coolers the day before and not the day of the show.
> *


x2


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 23 2010, 10:27 PM~18648761
> *i just talk to a lo*lystics member today and told him i was rolling n on sunday and i ask if i can bring n a cooler with food and i was told i could :0 well just like beer yu have to sneak it in :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I TALKED TO MARCELA SHE WAS VERY NICE BY THE WAY, SHE TOLD ME THAT THE VENDORS SHOULD GIVE US A BREAK SINCE WE ARE NOT BRINGING IN OUR SODAS , AND FOOD


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

i might bring my cooler on sat and leave it OVER NITE BY MISTAKE full of WATERS and ice AND BRING SOME MORE ICE ON SUNDAY to put in the cooler i LEFT BY MISTAKE OVER NITE to keep my WATERS cold again :dunno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 24 2010, 02:34 AM~18649619
> *I TALKED TO MARCELA SHE WAS VERY NICE BY THE WAY, SHE TOLD ME THAT THE VENDORS SHOULD GIVE US A BREAK SINCE WE ARE NOT BRINGING IN OUR SODAS , AND FOOD
> *


*AS VENDORS MOVE IN ON SUNDAY TO SET UP I WILL TALK THEM & GIVE MY TWO CENTS ABOUT PRICES  *


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 23 2010, 08:35 PM~18647689
> *hes still doing paint jobs ? how are his  prices
> *


He still painting.... U know how it goes, u get what u pay for!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT for the homies.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 24 2010, 05:21 AM~18650071
> *AS VENDORS MOVE IN ON SUNDAY TO SET UP I WILL TALK THEM & GIVE MY TWO CENTS ABOUT PRICES
> *




Thank-you


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Are they going to have THE BEER STAND open like last year? :biggrin: *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

sucks that we paid to enter our vehicles and cant bring in a cooler for our families.
dont know what the difference in saturday and sunday. you will make your money off of spectators that come to see our vehicles anyways. it is costing us enough
in gas and trailer rentals and now food and drinks


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Sep 24 2010, 02:12 AM~18649756
> *i might bring my cooler on sat and leave it OVER NITE BY MISTAKE  full of WATERS and ice AND BRING SOME MORE ICE ON SUNDAY to put in the cooler i LEFT BY MISTAKE OVER NITE to keep my WATERS cold again    :dunno:
> *


 THATS HOW ITS DONE


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Sep 24 2010, 02:12 AM~18649756
> *i might bring my cooler on sat and leave it OVER NITE BY MISTAKE  full of WATERS and ice AND BRING SOME MORE ICE ON SUNDAY to put in the cooler i LEFT BY MISTAKE OVER NITE to keep my WATERS cold again    :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 24 2010, 11:25 AM~18652585
> *Are they going to have THE BEER STAND open like last year?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :boink: :run: :run: :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

I will be raffling a set of 72 cross lace with knock off and adapter


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Sep 24 2010, 01:37 PM~18653149
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :420:  :nicoderm:
> *





:thumbsup: :werd: :h5: :boink: 


*Time to have a FUNKY GOOD TIME then!*


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

anyone know what time there letting the cars in on sunday morning?


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

some of the FUNK already there :biggrin:


----------



## $hameless (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 20 2010, 02:45 PM~18613174
> *My car wont be ready, but ill still be there for support
> *


Fuck!!!!!     

x2


----------



## $hameless (May 3, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

If I can't bring a cooler with water and sandwiches for my family, I am not attending. Too damn expensive to pay for my car, gas, and than be expected to pay for food and drinks at the show. 
Thanks but no Thanks.................I'll stick to donating my money to causes like the families in San Bruno who are homeless due to explosion!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

im just glad we are going to have another big show out here in nor cal again its not often that we have much of these as it is it sucks bout the coolers but fuck it its not goig to stop me from going to the show


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Sep 24 2010, 06:36 PM~18655177
> *If I can't bring a cooler with water and sandwiches for my family, I am not attending. Too damn expensive to pay for my car, gas, and than be expected to pay for food and drinks at the show.
> Thanks but no Thanks.................I'll stick to donating my money to causes like the families in San Bruno who are homeless due to explosion!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 24 2010, 06:42 PM~18655211
> *im just glad we are going to have another big show out here in nor cal again its not often that we have much of these as it is it sucks bout the coolers but fuck it its not goig to stop me from going to the show
> *


x2


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

We r leaving at 7am....c u guys there


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT for 2 days


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

TEAM DEL TORO IS GONNA COME DOWN!!!!!!


EVEN THE HATERS CAME AND STOLE HES PRESTOLITE!!! 


WE KNOW HOW IT IS AND WHATS UP... 


YALL BETTER BE READY TO HIT OVER 94'' SINGLE PUMP.. SEE YALL HATERS THERE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 25 2010, 12:16 AM~18657249
> *TEAM DEL TORO IS GONNA COME DOWN!!!!!!
> EVEN THE HATERS CAME AND STOLE HES PRESTOLITE!!!
> WE KNOW HOW IT IS AND WHATS UP...
> ...


what up bro how have you been im sorry to hear what happen if you need anything and I got it its yours


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 24 2010, 11:23 PM~18657290
> *what up bro how have you been im sorry to hear what happen if you need anything and I got it its yours
> *


ive been ok brother but blessed to have all my family n good friends that help alot ... see ya sunday bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 25 2010, 12:35 AM~18657359
> *ive been ok brother but blessed to have all my family n good friends that help alot ... see ya sunday bro
> *


fore sure bro


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Sep 24 2010, 02:12 AM~18649756
> *i might bring my cooler on sat and leave it OVER NITE BY MISTAKE  full of WATERS and ice AND BRING SOME MORE ICE ON SUNDAY to put in the cooler i LEFT BY MISTAKE OVER NITE to keep my WATERS cold again    :dunno:
> *


me too -- you know being clumsy :happysad:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Sep 24 2010, 03:12 PM~18654244
> *I will be raffling  a set of 72 cross lace with knock off and adapter
> 
> 
> ...


Come get those raffle tickets n a commemorative poster and well throw in a poster! Hope you all have a great day with us. It's lowrider weekend for real!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 24 2010, 10:16 PM~18657249
> *TEAM DEL TORO IS GONNA COME DOWN!!!!!!
> EVEN THE HATERS CAME AND STOLE HES PRESTOLITE!!!
> WE KNOW HOW IT IS AND WHATS UP...
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Any sneak pics ?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Any hopping going down tonight and if so where


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

any cruising going down tonight?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Any hopping going down tonight and if so where


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND is in Sacramento with a hopper and fruit loops on the ceiling we want to hop tonight right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CHUPACABRAS (Sep 23, 2010)

is in the house... :biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

sneak peak


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Sep 25 2010, 06:38 PM~18661147
> *INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND is in Sacramento with a hopper and fruit loops on the ceiling  we want to hop tonight right now
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 503 "I"


----------



## LIl_Lucky (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anyone know what time the hop contest is going to start


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 25 2010, 10:44 PM~18662702
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: 503 "I"
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 24 2010, 11:16 PM~18657249
> *TEAM DEL TORO IS GONNA COME DOWN!!!!!!
> EVEN THE HATERS CAME AND STOLE HES PRESTOLITE!!!
> WE KNOW HOW IT IS AND WHATS UP...
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

EASTSIDE RIDERS (EASY MONEY) will be reppin steve's a true rider we smashin dat bitch on da freeway wit a ice chest in da back seat. Puttin miles on da car not a trailer. ESR


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

We're on the way :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Sep 26 2010, 07:00 AM~18663541
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

ANY PIC'S YET :banghead:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 26 2010, 12:20 AM~18663054
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what happend :happysad:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

congrats to nor cal koolaid for a win


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Just got home big ass show they said over 600 cars..hot as hell will post pics in a bit gatta resize them first....


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 26 2010, 03:54 PM~18666220
> *congrats to nor cal koolaid for a win
> *


wheres the pics tim?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we didnt go


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 26 2010, 04:48 PM~18666965
> *we didnt go
> *


so who won?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 26 2010, 03:52 PM~18666203
> *what happend  :happysad:
> *



_still trying to get info  _


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 26 2010, 06:01 PM~18667081
> *so who won?
> *


team koolaid won street


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Sep 26 2010, 01:48 PM~18665551
> *ANY PIC'S YET :banghead:
> *


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18667616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not the right flying lady for that car...but i really like it


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18667616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Sep 26 2010, 04:38 AM~18663405
> *EASTSIDE RIDERS (EASY MONEY) will be reppin steve's a true rider we smashin dat bitch on da freeway wit a ice chest in da back seat. Puttin miles on da car not a trailer. ESR
> *



Congrates on a mild custom 2nd place win back on da pavement headed back to da EASTSIDE of SAN JO!!!!!!


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Sep 26 2010, 04:38 AM~18663405
> *EASTSIDE RIDERS (EASY MONEY) will be reppin steve's a true rider we smashin dat bitch on da freeway wit a ice chest in da back seat. Puttin miles on da car not a trailer. ESR
> *



Congrates on a mild custom 2nd place win back on da pavement headed back to da EASTSIDE of SAN JO!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_ANYMORE PICS_


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Sep 26 2010, 09:53 PM~18668120
> *Congrates on a mild custom 2nd place win back on da pavement headed back to da EASTSIDE of SAN JO!!!!!!
> *


TO MANY PEOPLE LIKE TREATING STREET CARS LIKE SHOW QUEENS..NICE TO SEE SOME STILL DRIVE THERE SHIT ,


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

fukn had to work..... i missed it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

needs more bike classes for next year but it was good show


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

where are the pics


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

A couple from my cell. I'll post more later after I down load the pics from my camera.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 26 2010, 08:26 PM~18669187
> *needs more bike classes for next year but it was  good show
> *





did you win anything....


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Wish I would have made it out  couple Parliament rides and my compa had a tattoo booth setup. Would appreciate pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18669387
> *Wish I would have made it out    couple Parliament rides and my compa had a tattoo booth setup. Would appreciate pictures :thumbsup:
> *


u got to wait like the rest of us :biggrin:


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Were are the pictures come on fellas.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

mike og 63 rag from UCE .BTC...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Sep 26 2010, 09:42 PM~18669400
> *u got to wait like the rest of us    :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: bout to walk out and bullshit with you until the pics come up :cheesy:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 26 2010, 09:49 PM~18669490
> *:happysad:  bout to walk out and bullshit with you until the pics come up  :cheesy:
> *


knock on he garage :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 26 2010, 09:49 PM~18669490
> *:happysad:  bout to walk out and bullshit with you until the pics come up  :cheesy:
> *


okay maybe not


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

had a good ass time out there  thank you to Lolystics cc it was a good ass show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Sep 26 2010, 10:42 PM~18669400
> *u got to wait like the rest of us    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: please don't hold out on the hop pics. :drama:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18667616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


joe whats up bro


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

We like to thank ever body ever body cooperate and patience during move in made ever thing run smooth 
Thank to all who made it happen


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

pics


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Sep 26 2010, 10:14 PM~18669047
> *fukn had to work..... i missed it
> *



that you did road cuz LAY M LOW got that ass in the single street car hop with ease but it was a good hop but on the dirt now that was messed up but LAY M LOW did what it did a ROG dam good show to the brodrick riders


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS HAD A GREAT TIME , THATS FOR THE HOSPITALITY GUYS

GLAD I BROKE OUT MY RIDE AT YOUR SHOW


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18667081
> *so who won?
> *


LAY M LOW SINGLE STREET IT WAS A SWEEP


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 26 2010, 11:23 PM~18669814
> *that you did road cuz LAY M LOW got that ass in the single street car hop with ease but it was a good hop but on the dirt now that was messed up but LAY M LOW did what it did a ROG dam good show to the brodrick riders
> *


it was straight dirt or metal plates?do you know who won the other classes at the hop?
congrats on 1st place single.


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 26 2010, 11:27 PM~18669853
> *it was straight dirt or metal plates?do you know who won the other classes at the hop?
> congrats on 1st place single.
> *



no we didnt trip i dont think it was another class so cant tell you it was one double one truck and dont no if they gave hop shop the win dont no the out come of that one just the LAY M LOW one was imporant to us you fill me


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's what i got not the best but its picts :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Sep 25 2010, 06:38 PM~18661147
> *INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND is in Sacramento with a hopper and fruit loops on the ceiling  we want to hop tonight right now
> *


dont wait up otherwise you will fall asleep going home say BIG I have a safe tripp home and the rest of the BIG I TEAM HAVE S SAFE TRIP BACK @ THE DIRTY SOUTH OF THE STATE


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

EIGHT TRACC, sucka stayed up to see the pics  :cheesy:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

Great show!!!!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

GREAT SHOW HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

that's all i got


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Sep 26 2010, 11:52 PM~18670071
> *that's all i got
> *


thank you.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

THATS IT FOR ME HOMIES NO MORE PICS SORRY...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I WANTED TO THANK MY LOWRIDER FAMILY FOR COMING OUT AND REPRESENTING THE TRADITIIONAL LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE TO THE FULLEST. IT FELT LIKE A BLAST FROM THE PAST. MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE TO MY FAMILIA !!!!!!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE THANKS FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EVIL THEAT WILL LIKE TO THANK LO LYSTICS FOR A GRAT SHOW


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for having Lay M Low at your show looking forward to coming to more and congrads to all the hoppers and sponser like Hit M High


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Individuals Portland chapter took 1st double pump with the teal trey


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 26 2010, 11:30 PM~18669894
> *no we didnt trip i dont think it was another class so cant tell you it was one double one truck and dont no if they gave hop shop the win dont no the out come of that one just the LAY M LOW one was imporant to us you fill me
> *


BIG TIME HYDRAULICS "INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND" had alot of fun thanks lo*lystics


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Sep 27 2010, 03:47 AM~18670665
> *Individuals Portland chapter took 1st double pump with the teal trey
> *


what's up hom"I"e we are almost home see ya in
Vegas.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Bad ass show lot of nice cars, great job to all your members for all there hard work putting this together SHOW TO REMMBER, OH AND BY THE WAY VERY NICE POSTER. BIVOS64


----------



## vtownvet707 (Jul 9, 2010)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ko5XPf2ha0I&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ko5XPf2ha0I&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

awesome show!


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Best show EVER! CLASSIC DREAMS FAMILIA had a really good time!


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

THANKS FOR HAVING LETHAL LOWS AT YOUR SHOW ..IT GETS BETTER EVERY YEAR


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Delegation would like to thank Lo*Lystics for a great show. Lots of high quality rides


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

:0


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

To LO*LYSTICS CC- Thank You for throwing a bad ass car show!! :biggrin:


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

An awesome show well thrown Lo*Lystics C.C. :thumbsup: :wave: once again thanks for everything from the homie's PADRINOS C.C. :h5:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

what's up everyone great show :thumbsup: :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

took this with my phone so thats why its shity


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

And still taking 1st place O.G 60's rag class


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ALRIGHT HEE SOME THAT I TOOK HOPE YOU ENOY..IT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW..


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

i see the pic of the cars that lost the hop wheres the pic of the cars that won


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

great pics bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

THANKS LOLYSTICS HAD A GREAT TIME! 

. . . T R A F F I C . . .



































:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Sep 27 2010, 03:38 AM~18670715
> *BIG TIME HYDRAULICS  "INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND" had alot of fun thanks lo*lystics
> *


thats right homie.


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Sep 27 2010, 11:11 AM~18672847
> *ALRIGHT HEE SOME THAT I TOOK HOPE YOU ENOY..IT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

Post up some winners.. Who took what.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

there was some bad ass freaking cars and trucks


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

nice pics ONEOFAKIND. :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Sep 27 2010, 03:33 PM~18674932
> *nice pics ONEOFAKIND. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE...WILL POST MORE LATER! :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Great show...  

Thanks.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders that came out to support us. With out all of you are show could not be good. You guys make it happen, just wanted to say thanks again.


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Raj and Mark for the spot inside. Great show.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

had a good time, got 3rd in mild for the daily driver linc. (stole pic from lov2prty)


----------



## pimpala_64 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 27 2010, 01:19 PM~18674344
> *THANKS  LOLYSTICS HAD A GREAT TIME!
> 
> .  .  .  T R A F F I C  .  .  .
> ...


TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 27 2010, 05:26 PM~18675364
> *had a good time, got 3rd in mild for the daily driver linc. (stole pic from lov2prty)
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice bro so thats your daily did you drive it all the way up from bakersfield


----------



## xiomaraguardado (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 26 2010, 11:27 PM~18669850
> *LAY M LOW SINGLE STREET IT WAS A SWEEP
> *


U TOOK 1ST PLACE CUZ U WHERE SCARED TO HOPP AS A RADICAL BUT I TOOK 2ND FIST TIME OUT IN THE AND I DROVE MY CAR FOR THE 415 TO SAC AND DRIVE IT BACK TO THE 415 IT'S GOOD HOMIE! INSPIRATION FRICO WILL C U NEXT TIME HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!! AND TO ALL THE HATERS TALKN SHIT I GUESS INSPIRATION FRICO SHUT U DOWN :roflmao: :roflmao: O BUY THE WAY I JUST HAVE SINGLE PUMP AND IM STILL WORKN ON MY 64 GETTN READY 4 NEXT YEAR IT'S JUST A INSPIRATIONS FRICO THING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

IMPERIALS L.A.

1 ST PLACE SEMI CUSTOM 62 IMPALA RAG

BEST HYDRAULICS 62 IMPALA RAG

2ND PLACE TRADITIONAL 59 IMPALA

BEST DISPLAY 59 IMPALA


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xiomaraguardado_@Sep 27 2010, 03:45 PM~18675577
> *U TOOK 1ST PLACE CUZ U WHERE SCARED TO HOPP AS A RADICAL BUT I TOOK 2ND FIST TIME OUT IN THE AND I DROVE MY CAR FOR THE 415 TO SAC AND DRIVE IT BACK TO THE 415 IT'S GOOD HOMIE! INSPIRATION FRICO WILL C U NEXT TIME HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!  AND TO ALL THE HATERS TALKN SHIT I GUESS INSPIRATION FRICO SHUT U DOWN  :roflmao:  :roflmao: O BUY THE WAY I JUST HAVE SINGLE PUMP  AND IM STILL WORKN ON MY 64 GETTN READY 4 NEXT YEAR IT'S JUST A INSPIRATIONS FRICO THING :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dammmmmm smilely frisco gott your ass... :biggrin: j/p


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xiomaraguardado_@Sep 27 2010, 05:45 PM~18675577
> *U TOOK 1ST PLACE CUZ U WHERE SCARED TO HOPP AS A RADICAL BUT I TOOK 2ND FIST TIME OUT IN THE AND I DROVE MY CAR FOR THE 415 TO SAC AND DRIVE IT BACK TO THE 415 IT'S GOOD HOMIE! INSPIRATION FRICO WILL C U NEXT TIME HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!  AND TO ALL THE HATERS TALKN SHIT I GUESS INSPIRATION FRICO SHUT U DOWN  :roflmao:  :roflmao: O BUY THE WAY I JUST HAVE SINGLE PUMP  AND IM STILL WORKN ON MY 64 GETTN READY 4 NEXT YEAR IT'S JUST A INSPIRATIONS FRICO THING :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


a bro your 64 got up nice bro it was good to see you guys out there


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

MATT FROM CONCORD


----------



## xiomaraguardado (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 06:10 PM~18675763
> *a bro your 64 got up nice bro it was good to see you guys out there
> *


WAS UP HOMIE WHERE THE PIC OF MY 64 IMPALA HOPPING


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xiomaraguardado_@Sep 27 2010, 06:15 PM~18675800
> *WAS UP HOMIE WHERE THE PIC  OF  MY 64 IMPALA HOPPING
> *


I didnt get to take pics cuz my camra started dieing


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

LETHAL LOWS CC



































COME LETHAL OR DON'T COME AT ALL


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xiomaraguardado_@Sep 27 2010, 05:45 PM~18675577
> *U TOOK 1ST PLACE CUZ U WHERE SCARED TO HOPP AS A RADICAL BUT I TOOK 2ND FIST TIME OUT IN THE AND I DROVE MY CAR FOR THE 415 TO SAC AND DRIVE IT BACK TO THE 415 IT'S GOOD HOMIE! INSPIRATION FRICO WILL C U NEXT TIME HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!  AND TO ALL THE HATERS TALKN SHIT I GUESS INSPIRATION FRICO SHUT U DOWN  :roflmao:  :roflmao: O BUY THE WAY I JUST HAVE SINGLE PUMP  AND IM STILL WORKN ON MY 64 GETTN READY 4 NEXT YEAR IT'S JUST A INSPIRATIONS FRICO THING :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no fool it took first place cuz it only lock up 27 just like you did sound like your hateing you got your ass busted thats all it is that LAY M LOW car dosent lock up high enough for radical FOOL plus you didnt even hit 33in and didnt you take 3rd place anyways and if so that means you was the second person to loose fool cuz second place was the first person to loose


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN_@Sep 27 2010, 06:27 PM~18675908
> *LETHAL LOWS CC
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 27 2010, 06:02 PM~18675710
> *dammmmmm smilely frisco gott your ass... :biggrin: j/p
> *


man well he is the only one crying cuz LAY M LOW hit 47in and he hit 30 or 31 he got his ass brought to him he,s crying cuz he drove his car dont no body give a fuk if he drove it or not its not about how it got there its about what it did in the pit new nick name for the 64 [chipper] :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

there were alot of nice cars out there congrats to all the winners


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEWSTYLE WOULD LIKE 2 THANK LO LYSTICS 4 ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YR


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE WIFES


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

lolystics put on a bad ass show something that hasnt been posted yet :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

1st place 









2nd place









3rd place 









hummmmmmm


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

* AFTER*



:cheesy:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 27 2010, 04:39 PM~18676018
> *man well he is the only one crying cuz LAY M LOW hit 47in and he hit 30 or 31 he got his ass brought to him he,s crying cuz he drove his car dont no body give a fuk if he drove it or not its not about how it got there its about what it did in the pit new nick name for the 64 [chipper]  :0
> *


Every one did good for hoppin in the fuckin dirt


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 04:46 PM~18676077
> *there were alot of nice cars out there congrats to all the winners
> *


X2 good show raj


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Sep 27 2010, 07:30 PM~18676446
> *Every one did good for hoppin in the fuckin dirt
> *


you aint lieing bro


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks to the LO*LYSTICS FAMLILIA for putting on a good show :biggrin: see yu guys next year from the LUXURIOUS FAMILIA


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 27 2010, 07:17 PM~18676883
> *thanks to the LO*LYSTICS FAMLILIA for putting on a good show :biggrin: see yu guys next year from the LUXURIOUS FAMILIA
> *


ur car was looking bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

cmon more pic guys


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Sep 27 2010, 07:19 PM~18676893
> *ur car was looking bad ass bro  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 04:36 PM~18675471
> *thats nice bro so thats your daily did you drive it all the way up from bakersfield
> *


from the merced chapter and yes it is driven.


----------



## Ricardo Padilla (Oct 2, 2009)

Tito que paso como estas coll me bro need to disc some bisness bro mucho respeto para BLV KINGS :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 27 2010, 09:03 PM~18677401
> *from the merced chapter and yes it is driven.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 26 2010, 09:49 PM~18669484
> *mike og 63 rag from UCE  .BTC...
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS LIKE MY USO HUEY SAID GOOD LUCK MIKE NOW I KNOW WHAT HE MENT. STILL A BAD IF NOT THE BADDEST O.G 63 RAGS OUT!!!!! JMO :angry:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

BIGTITO64
thanks for bustin your car out at our show


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Sep 26 2010, 11:11 PM~18670183
> *I WANTED TO THANK MY LOWRIDER FAMILY FOR COMING OUT AND REPRESENTING THE TRADITIIONAL LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE TO THE FULLEST. IT FELT LIKE A BLAST FROM THE PAST. MUCH RESPECT AND LOVE TO MY FAMILIA  !!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  had fun u guys put it down......


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Sep 27 2010, 08:16 PM~18677553
> *BIGTITO64
> thanks for bustin your car out at our show
> *


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Sep 27 2010, 07:30 PM~18676446
> *Every one did good for hoppin in the fuckin dirt
> *


i agree but he dont have to talk shit when he get home and get behind his computer he could have done that at the show or nosed up after the hop he is the only one talking shit shit talking dont do nothing but cause bad blood between clubs and LAY M LOW is not trying to have bad blood with no club just low ride and have fun like every body else


----------



## Big Marty (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks to Lolystics for organizing a Bad Ass car show. i was feeling the old school music in the main building. Good DJ


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:46 PM~18676078
> *NEWSTYLE WOULD LIKE 2 THANK LO LYSTICS 4 ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YR
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn thats a whole lotta white shoes :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

do anybody got the pic of all the single pump hoppers atleast a pic of the one that WON


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Sep 27 2010, 09:35 PM~18677752
> *:wow: damn thats a whole lotta white shoes :biggrin:
> *



your rite mike you guys are blinding me :wow:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Sep 27 2010, 06:46 PM~18676078
> *NEWSTYLE WOULD LIKE 2 THANK LO LYSTICS 4 ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YR
> 
> 
> ...


a mike what you guys use to get those shoes that dam white :wow:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xiomaraguardado_@Sep 27 2010, 05:45 PM~18675577
> *U TOOK 1ST PLACE CUZ U WHERE SCARED TO HOPP AS A RADICAL BUT I TOOK 2ND FIST TIME OUT IN THE AND I DROVE MY CAR FOR THE 415 TO SAC AND DRIVE IT BACK TO THE 415 IT'S GOOD HOMIE! INSPIRATION FRICO WILL C U NEXT TIME HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!  AND TO ALL THE HATERS TALKN SHIT I GUESS INSPIRATION FRICO SHUT U DOWN  :roflmao:  :roflmao: O BUY THE WAY I JUST HAVE SINGLE PUMP  AND IM STILL WORKN ON MY 64 GETTN READY 4 NEXT YEAR IT'S JUST A INSPIRATIONS FRICO THING :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEA UR CAR DID OK BUT I WILL SHUT U DOWN ON THURSDAY YOU LUCKY I FRIED MY MOTOR BUT ITS ALL GOOD A WIN IS A WIN AND U BEAT ME BUT LIKE HOMIE SAID FROM LAY M LOW SAID U WAS THE FIRS LOOSER L.O.L. BUT ILL SEE U OUT THERE THURSDAY AND I HOPE U DONT BACK OUT LIKE U DID LAST TIME AND ANOTHER THING WHAT U NEED TO WORK ON IS HITING UR OWN SWITCH HOMIE L.M.A.O. SEE U THURSDAY


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

OK PEPS WE DOING ONE MORE THIS FRIDAY OCTOBER 1ST LAST ONE FOR THE YEAR SO LETS MAKE IT GOOD AND GO OUT WITH A BANG
THIS ONE WILL BE FROM 6-12 SO SHINE UP THE CARS AND COME ON OUT
WE WILL HAVE A DJ CRANKING OUT THE TUNES


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 27 2010, 08:36 PM~18677761
> *do anybody got the pic of all the single pump hoppers atleast a pic of the one that WON
> *


come to my shop and see it live it sits in the corner ready, if any one wants to a shot at it they are more than welcome to come on down and nose up


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 27 2010, 09:46 PM~18677870
> *YEA UR CAR DID OK BUT I WILL SHUT U DOWN ON THURSDAY YOU LUCKY I FRIED MY MOTOR BUT ITS ALL GOOD A WIN IS A WIN AND U BEAT ME BUT LIKE HOMIE SAID FROM LAY M LOW SAID U WAS THE FIRS LOOSER L.O.L. BUT ILL SEE U OUT THERE THURSDAY AND I HOPE U DONT BACK OUT LIKE U DID LAST TIME AND ANOTHER THING WHAT U NEED TO WORK ON IS HITING UR OWN SWITCH HOMIE L.M.A.O. SEE U THURSDAY
> *


so you and the 64 go nose up thursday if so where so i can come watch this cuz carma is a mother fuker you heard me


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I give this dude much props he had a nice car and for driving all the way from Canada and had his baby boy with him I know it wasnt an easy drive I hope he has a safe drive home


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Pics.. more pics.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 10:08 PM~18678142
> *I give this dude much props he had a nice car and for driving all the way from Canada and had his baby boy with him I know it wasnt an easy drive I hope he has a safe drive home
> 
> 
> ...


he drove on the pavement he.s a truth rider that boy put hours in you keep doing what you do from one true rider on the pavement to another much props from me pimpen smiley mother fuken smooth


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 10:13 PM~18678218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ok seen those now where,s the pic of the winner


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 09:08 PM~18678142
> *I give this dude much props he had a nice car and for driving all the way from Canada and had his baby boy with him I know it wasnt an easy drive I hope he has a safe drive home
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

GOOD SHOW!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

Me and my son could not stop staring at AMERICAN GANGSTER!!!!!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Sep 27 2010, 09:54 PM~18678599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 27 2010, 04:39 PM~18676018
> *man well he is the only one crying cuz LAY M LOW hit 47in and he hit 30 or 31 he got his ass brought to him he,s crying cuz he drove his car dont no body give a fuk if he drove it or not its not about how it got there its about what it did in the pit new nick name for the 64 [chipper]  :0
> *




it should be all fun no talking shit...


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Sep 27 2010, 08:59 PM~18678657
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


THNX BRO CONGRATS ON YOUR 1ST PLACES....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 27 2010, 05:32 PM~18675949
> *no fool it took first place cuz it only lock up 27 just like you did sound like your hateing you got your ass busted thats all it is that LAY M LOW car dosent lock up high enough for radical FOOL plus you didnt even hit 33in and didnt you take 3rd place anyways and if so that means you was the second person to loose fool cuz second place was the first person to loose
> *


who hiT 33? 

WE NO HATING SMILEY, JUS FACTS... IF U HAD A CAR HAT DROVE HELLA FAR FROM ANODA CITY AND HOPPED AGAINS A CAR HAT GO TRAILORED WITH NO HEAD LIGHTS... YOU N I KNOW YOU OUT OF ALL PEOPLE WOULD TALK!!!!! AND YOU KNOW THIS...




AINT NO BODY HATIN HOMIE WE GOT MUCH LOVE TO LAYEM LOW ... BUT MY HOMIE DOES DESERVE ITS RESPECTS FOR DOING THE DAMM THANG


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Sep 27 2010, 10:02 PM~18678675
> *THNX BRO CONGRATS ON YOUR 1ST PLACES....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

SUPER CLEAN! MONEY GREEN!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

A few rides/bikes from Family First.  :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 27 2010, 10:08 PM~18678141
> *so you and the 64 go nose up thursday if so where so i can come watch this cuz carma is a mother fuker you heard me
> *


thursday downtown Pitsburg on railroad down tords the marina


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 27 2010, 08:46 PM~18677870
> *YEA UR CAR DID OK BUT I WILL SHUT U DOWN ON THURSDAY YOU LUCKY I FRIED MY MOTOR BUT ITS ALL GOOD A WIN IS A WIN AND U BEAT ME BUT LIKE HOMIE SAID FROM LAY M LOW SAID U WAS THE FIRS LOOSER L.O.L. BUT ILL SEE U OUT THERE THURSDAY AND I HOPE U DONT BACK OUT LIKE U DID LAST TIME AND ANOTHER THING WHAT U NEED TO WORK ON IS HITING UR OWN SWITCH HOMIE L.M.A.O. SEE U THURSDAY
> *




ARE SERIOUS ELIO??? ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?? DAMMM HOMIE... 

JUS LE IT GO ALLREADY BLOOD FOR REALS... 

SEEMS TO ME U FRIED YOUR MOTOR BECAUSE OU DONT KNOW HOW TO HIT UR OWN SWITCH, SO UR IN NO ROOM O TALK, 

MAYBE MY HOMIE DOES NEED ON WORK ON HITTIN HES OWN SWITCH,

BUT THATS LIKE ME SAYIN YOU NEED TO LEARN TO WORK ON YOUR OWN CAR!!! LOL
SEE BRO, 
THIS SHIT GOTTA STOP HOMIE.... SEE YOU WHEN WE SEE YOU...


HOPE FULLY YOU'LL WIN NEXT TIME... SO YOU CAN TALK ALLLLL THE SHIT YOU WANT...

WE ARE TIRED OF GETTIN DOWN TO UR LEVEL...

SERIO

WISH YOU THE BEST HOMIE... SUPER HOPPER OF THE WORLD


PEACE


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

found this art from way of life made it


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 27 2010, 10:21 PM~18678846
> *ARE SERIOUS ELIO???  ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?? DAMMM HOMIE...
> 
> JUS LE IT GO ALLREADY BLOOD FOR REALS...
> ...


been there done that wassup wit u comin to the Y_BLOCK


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 27 2010, 11:21 PM~18678846
> *ARE SERIOUS ELIO???  ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?? DAMMM HOMIE...
> 
> JUS LE IT GO ALLREADY BLOOD FOR REALS...
> ...


SEE THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE ALWAYS GOTA STEP IN AND TRY TO TO PLAY CAPTN SAVE A HO FIRST OF ALL NELSON UR BOY GOTA GET ON HERE TRYING TO HU RIDE TALKING SHIT WE ALL NO WHO HE IS REFERING TO HE WASNT SAYING ANYTHING THAT DAY I CALLED HIM OUT ALL HE WAS DOING IS COMING UP WITH 101 EXCUSES ON WHY HE DIDNT WANA HIT EM TALKING ABOUT THAT HE KNOWS THAT I WILL EAT EM UP AND ALL THIS OTHER SHIT AND UR RITE I DO NEED TO GET THE HANG OF MY SHIT BUT ATLEAST IM HITING MY OWN SHIT SO NEL.THIS AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH U BRO LET UR BOY FITE HIS OWN BATLES HE WANTS TO RUN HIS MOUTH LET HIM BACK HIS SHIT UP OR SHUT UP LIKE I SAID ILL BE THERE THURSDAY WITH MY NUN NOING SWITCH HITING ASS TO BACK UP MY SHIT TALKING AND LETS SEE HOW MUCH UR BOY BACKS UP HIS SHIT TALKING  YOU FEEL ME AND ALL THIS WILL BE OVER WITH


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

took first and then jumped on the freeway home now thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 27 2010, 11:22 PM~18679205
> *SEE THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE ALWAYS GOTA STEP IN AND TRY TO TO PLAY CAPTN SAVE A HO FIRST OF ALL NELSON UR BOY GOTA GET ON HERE TRYING TO HU RIDE TALKING SHIT  WE ALL NO WHO HE IS REFERING TO  HE WASNT SAYING ANYTHING THAT DAY I CALLED HIM OUT ALL HE WAS DOING IS COMING UP WITH 101 EXCUSES ON WHY HE DIDNT WANA HIT EM  TALKING ABOUT THAT HE KNOWS THAT I WILL EAT EM UP AND ALL THIS OTHER SHIT AND UR RITE I DO NEED TO GET THE HANG OF MY SHIT BUT ATLEAST IM HITING MY OWN SHIT SO NEL.THIS AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH U BRO LET UR BOY FITE HIS OWN BATLES HE WANTS TO RUN HIS MOUTH LET HIM BACK HIS SHIT UP OR SHUT UP LIKE I SAID ILL BE THERE THURSDAY WITH MY NUN NOING SWITCH HITING ASS TO BACK UP MY SHIT TALKING AND LETS SEE HOW MUCH UR BOY BACKS UP HIS SHIT TALKING  YOU FEEL ME AND ALL THIS WILL BE OVER WITH
> *


Why are all the chippers butt hurt? :drama:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Sep 28 2010, 01:35 AM~18679452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 64 is bad as fuck love the colors


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ricardo Padilla+Sep 27 2010, 08:07 PM~18677437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah --thanks for all your help throughtout the day bro- like i said to you this is one of the baddest shows of the year


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt 4 a bad ass show :thumbsup:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Great pics everyone thanks for sharing!!! Looks like I definetly gotta make this one next year...


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Sep 27 2010, 10:04 PM~18678700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Tahoe had some serious beat .


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME UP NORTH IN WOODLAND, CA....I WANT TO THANK LO*LYSTICS FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW AND FOR ALL THERE HOSPITALITY. ALSO MEET MANY LOWRIDER BUILDERS, CLUBS AND FANS. FURTHERMORE, I WAS ABLE TO MEET MANY LAYITLOW USERS FROM DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN WHICH BECAME A SMALL WORLD WITH IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT. THANKS AGAIN, I WILL DEFINITLY BE BACK NEXT YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Sep 28 2010, 06:44 AM~18680408
> *HAD A GREAT TIME UP NORTH IN WOODLAND, CA....I WANT TO THANK LO*LYSTICS FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW AND FOR ALL THERE HOSPITALITY.  ALSO MEET MANY LOWRIDER BUILDERS, CLUBS AND FANS.  FURTHERMORE, I WAS ABLE TO MEET MANY LAYITLOW USERS FROM DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN WHICH BECAME A SMALL WORLD WITH IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.  THANKS AGAIN, I WILL DEFINITLY BE BACK NEXT YEAR. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for coming, it was nice having you guys.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Sep 28 2010, 12:24 AM~18679407
> *Why are all the chippers butt hurt?  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what up homie


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Sep 28 2010, 01:24 AM~18679407
> *Why are all the chippers butt hurt?  :drama:
> *


I DONT NO BUT WHERE WAS UR OLD ASS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

It was good to see so many gente enjoying themselves. The Lo*Lystics car club thanks you all for coming out and enjoying our show. It was good seeing and talking to so many old friends and making new ones.. Big thanks to all the riders and everyone who was involved in putting this show together.. Peace!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 28 2010, 08:29 AM~18680654
> *It was good to see so many gente enjoying themselves.  The Lo*Lystics car club thanks you all for coming out and enjoying our show.  It was good seeing and talking to so many old friends and making new ones.. Big thanks to all the riders and everyone who was involved in putting this show together.. Peace!
> *


ANY POSTERS LEFT OVER?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Sep 27 2010, 04:10 PM~18675223
> *Thanks Raj and Mark for the spot inside. Great show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:46 PM~18676078
> *NEWSTYLE WOULD LIKE 2 THANK LO LYSTICS 4 ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YR
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 27 2010, 10:18 PM~18678822
> *thursday downtown Pitsburg on railroad down tords the marina
> *


Oh shit, ima have to leave the body shop early for this!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 28 2010, 07:41 AM~18680745
> *ANY POSTERS LEFT OVER?
> *



Pleanty homie.. we raised some good money for some struggling people,.. I wasnt able to work the both like I would have liked but I had a good friend of mine helping while I was taking care of other things.. Thanks to everyone who donated to the cause! Next event I will get yours to you


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 27 2010, 10:21 PM~18678846
> *ARE SERIOUS ELIO???  ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?? DAMMM HOMIE...
> 
> JUS LE IT GO ALLREADY BLOOD FOR REALS...
> ...




:uh: ALL YOU GUYS SHOULD STOP ARGUING


HERE LOOK AT THIS 



























:biggrin: :happysad: :biggrin: :happysad: :cheesy: FEEL BETTER NOW


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 28 2010, 10:19 AM~18682040
> *:uh: ALL YOU GUYS SHOULD STOP ARGUING
> HERE LOOK AT THIS
> 
> ...



That's some funny shit. LOL


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Some pics i took from my iPhone


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 28 2010, 12:19 PM~18682040
> *:uh: ALL YOU GUYS SHOULD STOP ARGUING
> HERE LOOK AT THIS
> 
> ...


L.O.L.UR A FOOL TITO WHATS UP WITH U BRO HOW U BEEN?UR SHIT WAS LOOKING NICE OUT THERE


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Sep 26 2010, 07:33 PM~18667892
> *thats not the right flying lady for that car...but i really like it
> *


PADRINOS CAR CLUB i'll put some more nice pics of our model


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

great show bas ass rides and met some great people out there everyone was just out there to have a good time  there was alot of unity between all the car clubs :thumbsup: cant wait till next year homie


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO car club had a good time always a good turnout


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 05:35 PM~18675975
> *congrats bro
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 28 2010, 01:18 PM~18682917
> *L.O.L.UR A FOOL TITO WHATS UP WITH U BRO HOW U BEEN?UR SHIT WAS LOOKING NICE OUT THERE
> *


I'm doing ok, trying to survive, and u ? Also thanks on da compliment, I was going to your old brown 2 door Cadillac, but saw someone else driving


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Sep 28 2010, 12:47 AM~18679491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Ok here is the HOP check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcd8a2c9P-s


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT.
IT WAS SO GREAT TO SEE THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA COME TOGETHER AND MAKE THIS SHOW A SUCCESS. I GOT TO MEET SO MANY WONDERFUL GENTE.

BIG PROPS. TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!

I WILL BEGIN WORKING ON THE 2011 SHOW .
PLEASE P.M. ME WITH THOUGHTS OR IDEAS THAT CAN BE DONE IF ANY THAT NEED TO BE IMPROVED.

I THANK YOU AGAIN AND WILL SEE YOU IN 2011*
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Sep 28 2010, 04:15 PM~18684004
> *Ok here is the HOP check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcd8a2c9P-s
> *


now let the bullshit stop here click on the video and see the hop its a done dill


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 27 2010, 11:02 PM~18678682
> *who hiT 33?
> 
> WE NO HATING SMILEY, JUS FACTS...  IF U HAD A CAR HAT DROVE HELLA FAR FROM ANODA CITY AND HOPPED AGAINS A CAR HAT GO TRAILORED WITH  NO HEAD LIGHTS...  YOU N I KNOW YOU OUT OF ALL PEOPLE WOULD TALK!!!!! AND YOU KNOW THIS...
> ...


he get his props 4 driveing his car but dam dont be mad cuz you lost just like when i drove my blue 68 to frisco and nosed up on you you didnt complain or got home and start complaining on line and i dont even think your battiers where charged you got caught slipping and all we said is we will see eatchother next time and that was the end of it he just keep pro longing a lose he needs 2 just nose up on everybody one at a time and let that be the reason call everybody out one at a time abd let his car lock up the same that it did at the show and let that be the reason he can start in pitsburg thursday nite


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 28 2010, 04:11 PM~18684716
> *he get his props 4 driveing his car but dam dont be mad cuz you lost just like when i drove my blue 68 to frisco and nosed up on you you didnt complain or got home and start complaining on line and i dont even think your battiers where charged you got caught slipping and all we said is we will see eatchother next time and that was the end of it he just keep pro longing a lose he needs 2 just nose up on everybody one at a time and let that be the reason call everybody out one at a time abd let his car lock up the same that it did at the show and let that be the reason he can start in pitsburg thursday nite
> *



you mean the 68 that was chippen?? lol come on smiley, i called you ou alot of times and u didnt wan none no more... i ain over till a rematch comes and you never wanted it cause u know u loose... my 68 took king of he streets that year so dont know what u talkin about... and i didnt hop it that day against you because when a car hits high numbers and you hopin inside of it you TEND TO FLY ALL OVER THE PLACE !!! AND LOOSE A HIT, SINCE YOUR 8 WAS CHIPPEN, YOU CAN DO THAT... BUT YOU N I KNOW WHEN A CAR GOT POWER AND IS NOT GAS HOPIN, YOU FLY ALL OVER THE PLACE... YOU TOOK OF AFTER HOPIN, DIDNT SEE YOU AGAIN I WAS GONNA GET OUT OF THE CAR AND HIT IT BUT YOU WERE GONE!!!


AND IF YOU WANT, TAKE YOUR NEW CAR TO TIM, IMA GET MY CAR BACK AND WE CAN NOSE UP YOU AND ME, 

I CALLED YOU BACK BEFORE AND YOU DIDNT WANT NONE SO CUT THE OLD SHIT OVER WITH...


LIKIE I SAID BEFORE I GO MAD LOVE FOR LAYEM LOW, BUT YOU TALKIN TOO MUCH HOMIE, NO ONE IS CRYIN HERE JUS POINTIN SHIT OUT, YOU WOULD DO THE SAME, YOU KNOW YOU WOULD, BUT YEAH... IM OUT HOMIES TILL WE MEET AGAIN


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

less talking more pictures please


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Sep 28 2010, 04:44 PM~18685104
> *less talking more pictures please
> *


yea what he said :yes:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

until the 64 and the 69 meet again one love and i no what you mean by being thrown all over the car cuz the only way i can hop a car is in the car too


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Sep 28 2010, 04:44 PM~18685104
> *less talking more pictures please
> *


x64


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 28 2010, 05:11 PM~18684716
> *he get his props 4 driveing his car but dam dont be mad cuz you lost just like when i drove my blue 68 to frisco and nosed up on you you didnt complain or got home and start complaining on line and i dont even think your battiers where charged you got caught slipping and all we said is we will see eatchother next time and that was the end of it he just keep pro longing a lose he needs 2 just nose up on everybody one at a time and let that be the reason call everybody out one at a time abd let his car lock up the same that it did at the show and let that be the reason he can start in pitsburg thursday nite
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT LETS QUIT RUNING OUR MOUTHS AND LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING ON THURSDAY I WANA NOSE UP TO THAT 64 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

very good show lolystics!!!! PARLIAMENT family had a good time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Sep 28 2010, 04:30 PM~18685531
> *x64
> *



!!!! Here are some Lo*Lystics Show pics!!!!


-she shoulda left her boyfriend at home.lol

BEFORE








.
AFTER












Girl pics with our LowLow's









.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

nice pics  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Sep 28 2010, 03:44 PM~18685104
> *less talking more pictures please
> *


&here are some more.lol

Extra's










.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Sep 28 2010, 08:11 PM~18686495
> *!!!! Here are some Lo*Lystics Show pics!!!!
> -she shoulda left her boyfriend at home.lol
> 
> ...


I agree off the Boyfriend, should of stayed home.. LMAO

Overall I had a great time Congrats to the Lo*Lystics Car Club for putting together the best car show I have ever been to. Hope they throw one next year.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 28 2010, 04:30 PM~18684940
> *you mean the 68 that was chippen?? lol  come on smiley, i called you ou alot of times and u didnt wan none no more... i ain over till a rematch comes and you never wanted it cause u know u loose... my 68 took king of he streets that year so dont know what u talkin about... and i didnt hop it that  day against you because when a car hits high numbers and you hopin inside of it you TEND TO FLY ALL OVER THE PLACE !!!  AND LOOSE A HIT, SINCE YOUR 8 WAS CHIPPEN, YOU CAN DO THAT... BUT YOU N I KNOW WHEN A CAR GOT POWER AND IS NOT GAS HOPIN, YOU FLY ALL OVER THE PLACE...  YOU TOOK OF AFTER HOPIN, DIDNT SEE YOU AGAIN I WAS GONNA GET OUT OF THE CAR AND HIT IT BUT YOU WERE GONE!!!
> AND IF YOU WANT, TAKE YOUR NEW CAR TO TIM, IMA GET MY CAR BACK AND WE CAN NOSE UP YOU AND ME,
> 
> ...



_YOU GUYS JUST GOTTA MEET UP AND HANDLE BUSINESS AND END THIS ONCE AND FOR ALL :biggrin: I WANNA SEE A HOP!!!!!!DAMMIT_


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Sep 28 2010, 04:15 PM~18684004
> *Ok here is the HOP check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcd8a2c9P-s
> *


good video bro can anyone blow it up


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 28 2010, 03:41 PM~18684313
> *now let the bullshit stop here click on the video and see the hop its a done dill
> *


i give props to every one who came and hopped however you dont need to load an impala with a shit load of weight to do 60+ inches thats simply stupid


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## xiomaraguardado (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 28 2010, 08:03 PM~18686406
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT LETS QUIT RUNING OUR MOUTHS AND LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING ON THURSDAY I WANA NOSE UP TO THAT 64  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


HEY BRO THE 64 SERVE YOU ALREADY SO HIS DONE WITH YOU.... HE GOT SOME ONE ELSE TO SERVE NOW.....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 28 2010, 08:43 PM~18687762
> *i give props to every one who came and hopped  however you dont need to load an impala with a shit load of weight to do 60+ inches thats simply stupid
> *


tre does 75. and has no wieght. and is a 2 dr.and has small tires
someone runnunig there mouth who flosses a 4 dr is simply stupid.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 28 2010, 08:54 PM~18687902
> *tre does 75. and has no wieght. and is a 2 dr.and has small tires
> someone runnunig there mouth who flosses a 4 dr is simply stupid.
> *


 :0


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2010, 08:09 PM~18687275
> *good video bro can anyone blow it up
> *


vcd8a2c9P-s?fs


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Sep 28 2010, 10:01 PM~18687988
> *vcd8a2c9P-s?fs
> *


thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 28 2010, 09:54 PM~18687902
> *tre does 75. and has no wieght. and is a 2 dr.and has small tires
> someone runnunig there mouth who flosses a 4 dr is simply stupid.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 28 2010, 09:54 PM~18687902
> *tre does 75. and has no wieght. and is a 2 dr.and has small tires
> someone runnunig there mouth who flosses a 4 dr is simply stupid.
> *


 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 28 2010, 08:40 PM~18687730
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn howd I miss this car. must have walked right past it :angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 28 2010, 10:13 PM~18688140
> *:0
> *


what up bro how have you been


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xiomaraguardado_@Sep 28 2010, 09:46 PM~18687798
> *HEY BRO THE 64 SERVE YOU ALREADY SO HIS DONE WITH YOU....  HE GOT SOME ONE ELSE TO SERVE NOW.....
> *


LOOK HOMIE I DONT GIVE A FUCK IM GOING OUT THERE THURSDAY LOOKING FOR THAT 64 IF HES GONNA BACK OUT AGAIN LIKE HE DID ONCE ALREADY THATS ON HIM BUT JUS LETTING YOU GUYS KNOW I AM NOSEING UP TO HIM AND IF HE DONT WANNA HIT BACK I HOPE NELSON THROWS ON HIS CAPE TO SAVE HIM THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY SEE YOU GUYS THURSDAY PEACE OUT HOMIES  AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL ITS JUS A SINDICATE THING HOMIE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cant we all just get along :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2010, 09:32 PM~18688401
> *cant we all just get along  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2010, 09:32 PM~18688401
> *cant we all just get along  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I dont know what happened in the hop but I do know that the LoLystics thru a great show with a lot of nice rides and a lot of sexy ladys walking around.

I have to say that the LoLystics show has offically been my favorite show in NorCal for the 4th straight year.....Congrats to everyone involved in throwing such a great show and its great to have seen this show grow as much as it has.

And anyone thats not from NorCal ever wants to check out a show up here this is the one to go to


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 28 2010, 09:30 PM~18688363
> *LOOK HOMIE I DONT GIVE A FUCK IM GOING OUT THERE THURSDAY LOOKING FOR THAT 64 IF HES GONNA BACK OUT AGAIN LIKE HE DID ONCE ALREADY THATS ON HIM BUT JUS LETTING YOU GUYS KNOW I AM NOSEING UP TO HIM AND IF HE DONT WANNA HIT BACK I HOPE NELSON THROWS ON HIS CAPE TO SAVE HIM THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY SEE YOU GUYS THURSDAY PEACE OUT HOMIES    AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL ITS JUS A SINDICATE THING HOMIE
> *


SindicateS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Sep 28 2010, 07:07 PM~18686441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it was good meeting you homies from Parlamint this weekend


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 08:08 PM~18678142
> *I give this dude much props he had a nice car and for driving all the way from Canada and had his baby boy with him I know it wasnt an easy drive I hope he has a safe drive home
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Sep 27 2010, 04:46 PM~18676078
> *NEWSTYLE WOULD LIKE 2 THANK LO LYSTICS 4 ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YR
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2010, 10:10 PM~18688845
> *it was good meeting you homies from Parlamint this weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FAMILY FIRST CC & BC


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2010, 10:02 PM~18688770
> *I dont know what happened in the hop but I do know that the LoLystics thru a great show with a lot of nice rides and a lot of sexy ladys walking around.
> 
> I have to say that the LoLystics show has offically been my favorite show in NorCal for the 4th straight year.....Congrats to everyone involved in throwing such a great show and its great to have seen this show grow as much as it has.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Sep 28 2010, 03:15 PM~18684004
> *Ok here is the HOP check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcd8a2c9P-s
> *


Wow :run: that was the hop.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 28 2010, 09:17 PM~18688200
> *damn howd I miss this car.  must have walked right past it  :angry:
> *


WE WERE IN THE NOBODY SECTION!!
:biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2010, 09:02 PM~18688770
> *I dont know what happened in the hop but I do know that the LoLystics thru a great show with a lot of nice rides and a lot of sexy ladys walking around.
> 
> I have to say that the LoLystics show has offically been my favorite show in NorCal for the 4th straight year.....Congrats to everyone involved in throwing such a great show and its great to have seen this show grow as much as it has.
> ...


THANKS!


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Sep 28 2010, 06:11 PM~18686495
> *!!!! Here are some Lo*Lystics Show pics!!!!
> -she shoulda left her boyfriend at home.lol
> 
> ...


I saw her at Rezmade car show recently. She is very nice. Very pretty in the face and body. A lot of people liked her ink work. So did I. Here is her not too long ago.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 29 2010, 12:23 AM~18689883
> *WE WERE IN THE NOBODY SECTION!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:  

I was in that section, you right got no love there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 28 2010, 08:29 AM~18680654
> *It was good to see so many gente enjoying themselves.  The Lo*Lystics car club thanks you all for coming out and enjoying our show.  It was good seeing and talking to so many old friends and making new ones.. Big thanks to all the riders and everyone who was involved in putting this show together.. Peace!
> *


I wanna thank you and the one and only Lo*Lystics C.C. for showing me a great time bro...i had a blast putting it down on stage for all yall. I met some real good people while i was down. Hope we can do it again. Thanks HOMIE!!


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 28 2010, 09:32 PM~18688401
> *cant we all just get along  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


YUP LOL NOSE THEM BITCHES UP AND STOP CRYIN !!!!!! :biggrin: 
WINNER GETS A CHEESE BURGER LOL AND THE LOOSER GETS A BAG OF FRITOS
LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Sep 28 2010, 04:15 PM~18684004
> *Ok here is the HOP check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcd8a2c9P-s
> *


Big killa Putin it down for the NW


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

Well we aways come out to have fun and enjoy the hop and show and let our car do the talking and we havnt said anything on line about nobodys car we think every car done there best in the dirt so stop beaten around the bush and say who you want to see and WERE if not stop talking shit and take the LOST LOST LOST LOST like the rest of us would if it would of been use


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

Well we aways come out to have fun and enjoy the hop and show and let our car do the talking and we havnt said anything on line about nobodys car we think every car done there best in the dirt so stop beaten around the bush and say who you want to see and WERE if not stop talking shit and take the LOST LOST LOST LOST like the rest of us would if it would of been us


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

THAT WAS THE BAD ASS SHOW :biggrin: AND I TOOK 3RD FOR 80'S MILD :biggrin: :biggrin: IM JUST ROLLIN MY WAY TO VEGAS :worship: :worship: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

THIS HAS TO BE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IVE BEEN TO!!!!

GOOD JOB LOLYSTICS!!! 

WE HAVE MADE THIS SHOW AN ANNUAL EVENT FOR IMPALAS AND LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

anybody know who place in 40's cars category? just wondering


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 29 2010, 11:03 AM~18692601
> *Big killa Putin it down for the NW
> 
> *


 :yes: :420:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xiomaraguardado_@Sep 28 2010, 09:46 PM~18687798
> *HEY BRO THE 64 SERVE YOU ALREADY SO HIS DONE WITH YOU....  HE GOT SOME ONE ELSE TO SERVE NOW.....
> *


so is it the LAY M LOW car you want 2 see if so it will be at sonic burgers friday nite for the last low rider nite of the year and keep your lock up 2 street like the LAY M LOW car go be or if its not the LAY M LOW car say so so it dont be no misunderstanding


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 29 2010, 03:13 PM~18694470
> *so is it the LAY M LOW car you want 2 see if so it will be at sonic burgers friday nite for the last low rider nite of the year and keep your lock up 2 street like the LAY M LOW car go be or if its not the LAY M LOW car say so so it dont be no misunderstanding
> *


he waS TALKIN TO ELIO BRO...

AND WHAT SONIC WHERE?? WHEN? WHOS THROWIN IT?


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 28 2010, 10:30 PM~18688363
> *LOOK HOMIE I DONT GIVE A FUCK IM GOING OUT THERE THURSDAY LOOKING FOR THAT 64 IF HES GONNA BACK OUT AGAIN LIKE HE DID ONCE ALREADY THATS ON HIM BUT JUS LETTING YOU GUYS KNOW I AM NOSEING UP TO HIM AND IF HE DONT WANNA HIT BACK I HOPE NELSON THROWS ON HIS CAPE TO SAVE HIM THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY SEE YOU GUYS THURSDAY PEACE OUT HOMIES    AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL ITS JUS A SINDICATE THING HOMIE
> *


do it at sonic burgers in stockton friday nite dont have 2 worry abt the 50 saying anything have a hop spot there that way all the cars that was at the show will be there and everybody can hop at once and let that be the reason and if nelson hit his switch cant no one get mad cuz thats who hit it at the show let everything be the same lock up and all the only thing differnt is the location and it will be pavement one nite one last hop to resolve all the shit talking do everybody agree ont nite and one last hop 2 resolve the shit talking and put the bull shit 2 rest and barried it


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2010, 04:18 PM~18694511
> *he waS TALKIN TO ELIO BRO...
> 
> AND WHAT SONIC WHERE?? WHEN? WHOS THROWIN IT?
> *


nel dog the one in stockton this is the last nite it was the first friday of every mouth on 8 mile rd its go be from 6 to 12midnite and there we dont have to worry about 50 and there is a spot to hop in pitsburg 50 will shut it down but not in stockton and if you guys come and if he comes it have 2 be just like at the show you hit his swithch like you did if he wants 2 nose up everything needs 2 be the same lock up and all so answer this is the LAY M LOW car caught up in this bullshit if not then we are done replying to it


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 29 2010, 03:35 PM~18694677
> *nel dog the one in stockton this is the last nite it was the first friday of every mouth on 8 mile rd its go be from 6 to 12midnite and there we dont have to worry about 50 and there is a spot to hop in pitsburg 50 will shut it down but not in stockton and if you guys come and if he comes it have 2 be just like at the show you hit his swithch like you did if he wants 2 nose up everything needs 2 be the same lock up and all so answer this is the LAY M LOW car caught up in this bullshit if not then we are done replying to it
> *


sounds good might not be able to go though, hes 64 is gonna start a tear down, and my gurl is due any minute now.... im having a baby boy... the future switch man lol 

so we did what we had to do, and we are gonna try to hit every hop we can, much love to all the hoppers 

till we meet again INSPIRAIONS STYLE '' shhhhHHHHHAOUUUUUUU!!'


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

First off big kills 60z in doubles ok if u gotta g body but for an impala u should be doin that with single and it sure does the booty dance and floats a bit u ain't foolin nobody that things weighted :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2010, 03:45 PM~18694748
> *sounds good might not be able to go though, hes 64 is gonna start a tear down, and my gurl is due any minute now.... im having a baby boy... the future switch man lol
> 
> so we did what we had to do, and we are gonna try to hit every hop we can, much love to all the hoppers
> ...



Congrads Nelson on your new edition god bless you and the family.


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2010, 04:45 PM~18694748
> *sounds good might not be able to go though, hes 64 is gonna start a tear down, and my gurl is due any minute now.... im having a baby boy... the future switch man lol
> 
> so we did what we had to do, and we are gonna try to hit every hop we can, much love to all the hoppers
> ...


a they said NEL DOG cant hit a switch at the house LOL well congradeition on young NEL DOG on his way to the pavement


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

say RIDERS hop or not lets send sonic burgers out with a bang and the when its over someone need to post it on the sonic burgers in dalles so they can see how we do it in cali like they id us they posted thers on ares some one need to post ares on theres WELL


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2010, 04:45 PM~18694748
> *sounds good might not be able to go though, hes 64 is gonna start a tear down, and my gurl is due any minute now.... im having a baby boy... the future switch man lol
> 
> so we did what we had to do, and we are gonna try to hit every hop we can, much love to all the hoppers
> ...


congratulations on the baby, so i could seeSHOW UP OR SHUT UP he can tear his car down sat one or two days dont make a diff he can see me at sonics or downtown pitt or i can make a house call.let me know cause im selling the car.if you beat me at the show you should have no problem beating at any of these places.


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2010, 11:10 PM~18688845
> *it was good meeting you homies from Parlamint this weekend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Sep 29 2010, 03:55 PM~18694844
> *First off big kills 60z in doubles ok if u gotta g body but for an impala u should be doin that with single and it sure does the booty dance and floats a bit u ain't foolin nobody that things weighted :biggrin:
> *


Names big killa get that straight. Car does 75 all day. On dirt with the hop stick in dirt I don't know what it does I never hopped on dirt befroe. 75 on concrete.
Now SUCKA FISH". I came down and won the hop in your area. Where the fuck were you and your hoppers?? Nowhere in sight. So get real in the hop before you speak on the hop. And I can come back to modesto anytime GUPPY FISH". Your best bet is mind your own business..

NOW I ENJOYED MY TIME WITH MY HOMIES AND THANKS TO YOU LOLYSTIC HOMIES FOR PUTTING IT DOWN.


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrads on the new baby Nelson from Lay M Low and the Lay M Low fam


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Sep 29 2010, 04:55 PM~18694844
> *First off big kills 60z in doubles ok if u gotta g body but for an impala u should be doin that with single and it sure does the booty dance and floats a bit u ain't foolin nobody that things weighted :biggrin:
> *


dont you got a double ? and yours hopps like its weighted and the singles that are doing in the 60s are weighted all the ones ive seen atleast :uh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Sep 29 2010, 05:35 PM~18695138
> *Names big killa get that straight. Car does 75 all day. On dirt with the hop stick in dirt I don't know what it does I never hopped on dirt befroe. 75 on concrete.
> Now SUCKA FISH". I came down and won the hop in your area. Where the fuck were you and your hoppers?? Nowhere in sight. So get real in the hop before you speak on the hop. And I can come back to modesto anytime GUPPY FISH". Your best bet is mind your own business..
> 
> ...


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2010, 03:45 PM~18694748
> *sounds good might not be able to go though, hes 64 is gonna start a tear down, and my gurl is due any minute now.... im having a baby boy... the future switch man lol
> 
> so we did what we had to do, and we are gonna try to hit every hop we can, much love to all the hoppers
> ...


nell i knew you were pregors lol


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Everyones talk about great show but were are the pictures of the females hynas at?


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Sep 29 2010, 04:35 PM~18695138
> *Names big killa get that straight. Car does 75 all day. On dirt with the hop stick in dirt I don't know what it does I never hopped on dirt befroe. 75 on concrete.
> Now SUCKA FISH". I came down and won the hop in your area. Where the fuck were you and your hoppers?? Nowhere in sight. So get real in the hop before you speak on the hop. And I can come back to modesto anytime GUPPY FISH". Your best bet is mind your own business..
> 
> ...


I didnt see him at the HOP :biggrin: The I came from 503 DOUBLE and the I came from 323 SINGLE!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Sep 29 2010, 07:08 PM~18695766
> *I didnt see him at the HOP :biggrin:  The I came from 503 DOUBLE and the I came from 323 SINGLE!!!!
> *


and no for those of you who want to say we called them to come to sac :roflmao: there are fam they came cuz they chose to come thats what we do support eachother if you dont do that then why bother being in a club


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Picasaweb <-----Pictures of the Lo*Lystics car show in Woodland. Ca.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by First Place_@Sep 29 2010, 04:49 PM~18695240
> *Congrads on the new baby Nelson from Lay M Low and the Lay M Low fam
> *




THANKS LAYEMLOW HOMIES, AND SMILEY YOUS A FOO LOL 



AND RIGHT ON EDDIE TEAM DT 1


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Watever go camping blah blah blah :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Sep 29 2010, 09:29 PM~18697089
> *Watever go camping blah blah blah :biggrin:
> *


all that talking just to try and come back with that at the end of the day who showed up and who didnt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2010, 09:27 PM~18697061
> *THANKS LAYEMLOW HOMIES, AND SMILEY YOUS A FOO LOL
> AND RIGHT ON EDDIE TEAM DT 1
> *


congrats bro im happy for you and your lady


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2010, 05:46 PM~18696071
> *and no for those of you who want to say we called them to come to sac  :roflmao: there  are fam they came cuz they chose  to come thats what we do support eachother if you dont do that then why bother being in a club
> *


  MESSAGE! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Pics.. Pics..anybody more pics.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Sep 29 2010, 09:38 PM~18697213
> * MESSAGE!  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2010, 07:33 PM~18697146
> *all that talking just to try and come back with that at the end of the day who showed up and who didnt
> *


There is always vegas!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Sep 29 2010, 09:46 PM~18697327
> *There is always vegas!
> *


who knows if hes ready for that :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Sep 29 2010, 08:10 PM~18696860
> *Picasaweb <-----Pictures of the Lo*Lystics car show in Woodland. Ca.
> *


great pictures alex nice work  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Sep 29 2010, 07:46 PM~18697327
> *There is always vegas!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Sep 29 2010, 09:55 PM~18697455
> *:biggrin:
> *


q vo bro how are you


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2010, 07:56 PM~18697471
> *q vo bro how are you
> *


Good bra good kickin it with u guys


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Sep 29 2010, 09:58 PM~18697494
> *Good bra good kickin it with u guys
> *


same here bro


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Sep 29 2010, 07:55 PM~18697455
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up brotha :biggrin:


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

great show LO*LYSTICS


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Sep 29 2010, 07:55 PM~18697455
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Ay USO,I came by your house and grabbed my tools.... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Sep 29 2010, 10:20 PM~18697752
> *:wave:  Ay USO,I came by your house and grabbed my tools.... :biggrin:
> *


what up bro it was good seeing you at hte show


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2010, 08:24 PM~18697800
> *what up bro it was good seeing you at hte show
> *


u2 Homie,jus hate being at one of the years baddest shows without ah rider thow... next year ima be there with MONEY CARLOresurrection :biggrin: with ah fresh new look! :yes:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Sep 29 2010, 08:46 PM~18697327
> *There is always vegas!
> *


He isnt ready for BIG KILLA :biggrin: Why do people always have something to say when the other person is gone like when your mom just got thru beatn your ass you wait till she leaves till u say something OOOO i get u didnt want an ASSSSS BEATN its all fun and GAMES its just a HOP U win some and u lose so its just that SWUTCH AND KILLA WIN more then they LOSE!!!!! :biggrin: If u want to hop GO TO VEGAS or WAIT till Next YEAR its up tp u but stop talking u are maken your self look bad. I dont have no hopper but im always donw to HOP and BACK up my BROTHER WIN LOSE OR DRAW THE I will never BACK DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Sep 29 2010, 10:36 PM~18697942
> *u2 Homie,jus hate being at one of the years baddest shows without ah rider thow... next year ima be there with MONEY CARLOresurrection  :biggrin:  with ah fresh new look! :yes:
> *


l feel you bro im in the same boat cant wait to see it if you need help let me


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Sep 29 2010, 10:49 PM~18698061
> *He isnt ready for BIG KILLA :biggrin: Why do people always have something to say when the other person is gone like when your mom just got thru beatn your ass you wait till she leaves till u say something OOOO i get u didnt want an ASSSSS BEATN its all fun and GAMES its just a HOP U win some and u lose so its just that SWUTCH AND KILLA WIN more then they LOSE!!!!! :biggrin:  If u want to hop GO TO VEGAS or WAIT till Next YEAR its up tp u but stop talking u are maken your self look bad. I dont have no hopper but im always donw to HOP and BACK up my BROTHER WIN LOSE OR DRAW THE I will never BACK DOWN. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2010, 09:27 PM~18697061
> *THANKS LAYEMLOW HOMIES, AND SMILEY YOUS A FOO LOL
> AND RIGHT ON EDDIE TEAM DT 1
> *


nelson get a pin and pad like in school i want this writen 50 times a day for one week LAY M LOW LAY M LOW LAY M LOW LAY M LOW 50 times a day for one week until you get it rite LOL


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Sep 29 2010, 09:10 PM~18696860
> *Picasaweb <-----Pictures of the Lo*Lystics car show in Woodland. Ca.
> *


the pics came out realy nice bro


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

One of the best shows of the years hands down, Raj and Lo-Lystics realy step the bar up with this one, clubs like this keep us lowriding and show are new generation a great way of life. Max from USO, thanks for everthing gee!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im only going to post up a few teasers from the show....Im saving the rest for the mag


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2010, 11:59 PM~18698603
> *Im only going to post up a few teasers from the show....Im saving the rest for the mag
> 
> 
> ...


pics came out bad ass bro thanks for the tease


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

can anybody tell me who painted the motorcycle in the pic that twotoons took any help would be great thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stiffy_@Sep 30 2010, 12:05 AM~18698642
> *can anybody tell me who painted the motorcycle in the pic that twotoons took any help would be great thanks
> *


carlos lima


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

thank you is there any way any 1 knows how to get a hold of him??also carlos limas did paint this motorcycle jus double checking and thank you


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2010, 09:50 PM~18698542
> *the pics came out realy nice bro
> *


Thanks alot glad you enjoyed checking them out.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Sep 29 2010, 07:54 PM~18697449
> *great pictures alex nice work   :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Gracias homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2010, 10:59 PM~18698603
> *Im only going to post up a few teasers from the show....Im saving the rest for the mag
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the rest!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

BADASS SHOW, THX FOR EVERYTHING FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Sep 29 2010, 08:04 PM~18697567
> *Whats up brotha :biggrin:
> *


Wud up d


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stiffy_@Sep 29 2010, 11:56 PM~18698885
> *thank you is there any way any 1 knows how to get a hold of him??also carlos limas did paint this motorcycle jus double checking and thank you
> *


Yes Carlos did paint this motorcycle.... pm me ur contact info and I will forward it to him.


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Sep 29 2010, 04:35 PM~18695138
> *Names big killa get that straight. Car does 75 all day. On dirt with the hop stick in dirt I don't know what it does I never hopped on dirt befroe. 75 on concrete.
> Now SUCKA FISH". I came down and won the hop in your area. Where the fuck were you and your hoppers?? Nowhere in sight. So get real in the hop before you speak on the hop. And I can come back to modesto anytime GUPPY FISH". Your best bet is mind your own business..
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Sep 29 2010, 09:49 PM~18698061
> *He isnt ready for BIG KILLA :biggrin: Why do people always have something to say when the other person is gone like when your mom just got thru beatn your ass you wait till she leaves till u say something OOOO i get u didnt want an ASSSSS BEATN its all fun and GAMES its just a HOP U win some and u lose so its just that SWUTCH AND KILLA WIN more then they LOSE!!!!! :biggrin:  If u want to hop GO TO VEGAS or WAIT till Next YEAR its up tp u but stop talking u are maken your self look bad. I dont have no hopper but im always donw to HOP and BACK up my BROTHER WIN LOSE OR DRAW THE I will never BACK DOWN. :biggrin:
> *



x10000 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2010, 10:59 PM~18698603
> *Im only going to post up a few teasers from the show....Im saving the rest for the mag
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: As always!!! :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> One of the best shows of the years hands down, Raj and Lo-Lystics realy step the bar up with this one, clubs like this keep us lowriding and show are new generation a great way of life. Max from USO, thanks for everthing gee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

> > One of the best shows of the years hands down, Raj and Lo-Lystics realy step the bar up with this one, clubs like this keep us lowriding and show are new generation a great way of life. Max from USO, thanks for everthing gee!
> > dont trip homie :biggrin: , ya sabes whenever you in sac you got a place to stay
> 
> 
> whats up homie how you do


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 29 2010, 06:46 PM~18696071
> *and no for those of you who want to say we called them to come to sac  :roflmao: there  are fam they came cuz they chose  to come thats what we do support eachother if you dont do that then why bother being in a club
> *


x2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 30 2010, 06:23 PM~18705182
> *x2
> *


what up bro how you been


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Sep 29 2010, 08:10 PM~18696860
> *Picasaweb <-----Pictures of the Lo*Lystics car show in Woodland. Ca.
> *



Very nice pics alex :thumbsup:


----------



## supnatural (Sep 30, 2010)

new to layitlow nice show had a good time


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 30 2010, 04:54 PM~18705403
> *Very nice pics alex  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias I was having trouble for a bit with my camera but got it all under control. Congrats to your daughter for winning.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Sep 29 2010, 08:10 PM~18696860
> *Picasaweb <-----Pictures of the Lo*Lystics car show in Woodland. Ca.
> *


check out the pics nice job alex


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## supnatural (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 28 2010, 04:11 PM~18684716
> *he get his props 4 driveing his car but dam dont be mad cuz you lost just like when i drove my blue 68 to frisco and nosed up on you you didnt complain or got home and start complaining on line and i dont even think your battiers where charged you got caught slipping and all we said is we will see eatchother next time and that was the end of it he just keep pro longing a lose he needs 2 just nose up on everybody one at a time and let that be the reason call everybody out one at a time abd let his car lock up the same that it did at the show and let that be the reason he can start in pitsburg thursday nite
> *


yo this fucken clown needs to shut the fuck up and learn how to spell you make your club look like idiots


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supnatural_@Sep 30 2010, 10:26 PM~18707487
> *yo this fucken clown needs to shut the fuck up and learn how to spell you make your club look like idiots
> *


 :0


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Mister E-Dog (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking forward to next years show :biggrin: 
Once againg Thanks to Nono, the Lo*Lystics C.C. and everyone involved for letting me get down and do my thing..nada but love!!

```
[MEDIA=youtube]AIGriFSBMfg[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 28 2010, 08:43 PM~18687762
> *i give props to every one who came and hopped  however you dont need to load an impala with a shit load of weight to do 60+ inches thats simply stupid
> *





I so agree with that... especially watching it teeter tottering with all that weight.


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by supnatural_@Sep 30 2010, 10:26 PM~18707487
> *yo this fucken clown needs to shut the fuck up and learn how to spell you make your club look like idiots
> *



you need to shut the fuck up and further more FUCK YOU you dont have nothing to do with this


----------



## supnatural (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Oct 1 2010, 04:21 PM~18713806
> *you need to shut the fuck up and further more FUCK YOU you dont have nothing to do with this
> *


wow fuck me i was just trying to give some advice DUMB ass ive been reading your quotes its obviouse your just plain fucken stupid so i wont waist no more time with you i dont know you so if i hurt your butt my bad homes.


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by supnatural_@Oct 1 2010, 06:17 PM~18714168
> *wow fuck me i was just trying to give some advice DUMB ass ive been reading your quotes its obviouse your just plain fucken stupid so i wont waist no more time with you i dont know you so if i hurt your butt my bad homes.
> *


and further more if your in a club you must be a member so that means you are a follower and not a leader you get logded on here at the end of the season so your not that dam smart your dam self so tell me sents your not a leader whose bumper are you following this weekend cuz you look at a differnt one every week end wow so take care NEWBIE and LAY IT LOW . COM gave you that name not me look up under your signature supnatural NEWBIE so they no that you are a follower too


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Sep 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18706535
> *Gracias I was having trouble for a bit with my camera but got it all under control. Congrats to your daughter for winning.
> *




fosho


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Come fellas were are all pictures of the girls and model from the show please post them.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

great show


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 30 2010, 08:00 AM~18700203
> *Yes Carlos did paint this motorcycle.... pm me ur contact info and I will forward it to him.
> *


I heard Lima was painting out at his pad. He painted my car years back. Took FOREVER but a killer job. Is he still stripping cars?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

MY 66 AT THE SHOW ....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

who won the Specialty awards?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 3 2010, 05:12 AM~18722780
> *who won the Specialty awards?
> *


Homeboy with the bagged mini truck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

finally got my camera, so heres my pics of our lineup

first load of cars saturday








unloaded








2nd load








































































































































thanks again lolystics! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Oct 3 2010, 12:30 PM~18724475
> *Homeboy with the bagged mini truck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn he everywhere


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Oct 3 2010, 11:30 AM~18724475
> *Homeboy with the bagged mini truck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Perfect Score and Heavy Hitter won most of those awards.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

had to fix the pix, i forgot why i quit usin photobucket....lol

once again, bad ass show, cant wait for next years


----------



## supnatural (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Oct 1 2010, 06:38 PM~18714643
> *and further more if your in a club you must be a member so that means you are a follower and not a leader you get logded on here at the end of the season so your not that dam smart your dam self so tell me sents your not a leader whose bumper are you following this weekend cuz you look at a differnt one every week end wow so take care NEWBIE and LAY IT LOW . COM gave you that name not me look up under your signature supnatural NEWBIE so they no that you are a follower too
> *


an i sad i wus dun wholly shit reading after you have me spelling like you dumb ass LOL im not going to respond to you after this so your telling me every one in your club are followers right becouse there not the pres i told you once before your making your club look like idiots good luck in the future ask your kids to help you with your speeling


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supnatural_@Oct 4 2010, 08:03 PM~18736299
> *an i sad i wus dun wholly shit reading after you have me spelling like you dumb ass LOL im not going to respond to you after this so your telling me every one in your club are followers right becouse there not the pres i told you once before your making your club look like idiots good luck in the future ask your kids to help you with your speeling
> *


 :dunno: :twak: :buttkick: :around: :loco: :werd: :drama: :uh:


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

As for the NEWBIE thats talking about SPELLING it dont look like you SPELL so good your self and the person you getting at like that is the FOUNDER of LAY M LOW .CC and im the SERG OF ARMS of LAY M LOW EPA .CC so maybe you should give are FOUNDER a little bit more love than like LAY M LOW would your club and keep it LOWRIDEING bro but if you have a ax to grind lets do it lowrideing nose up or change the way you talk to the FOUNDER of LAY M LOW all SIX chapters yes i said all SIX CHAPTERS i put it in large letters so that you could understand maybe you should take a night time spelling class before you get on line and talk about somebodys spelling because just made club look bad nothing bad about your club nomatter what club it is this week


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by supnatural_@Oct 4 2010, 09:03 PM~18736299
> *an i sad i wus dun wholly shit reading after you have me spelling like you dumb ass LOL im not going to respond to you after this so your telling me every one in your club are followers right becouse there not the pres i told you once before your making your club look like idiots good luck in the future ask your kids to help you with your speeling
> *


your sure trying 2 score reply numbers arnt you dumb ass see you told on your self you are a bumper follwing ass HOE i use 2 have a gang of them behind me and i bet your a car clib jumper cuz your not in the club from L A you just dont no who you want 2 ride with so who are you go follow 2 another club well mr NEWBIE learn how to be a leader and stop chaseing bumpers but if you want 2 follow mines your welcome and i will make sur i feed you shit cuz thats what followers do like you eat shit and then they die the cats that ride behind me are not follower,s cuz they will hit the freeway solo not wait for permission to bring there car out suka you wont to fit in so bad thats why you rideing a club name from L A follower


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

whats up LAY M LOW E P A


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

Whats up Founder of LAY M LOW i see you have a person following your bumper kit now I know what the word mean on the kit


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Yawn , u guys are messing up a great thread


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Oct 5 2010, 08:56 PM~18745917
> *:drama:
> *


a you guys are still around what happen to the dude who had the blue 65 or 66 did he move out of sac


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by First Place_@Oct 5 2010, 07:32 PM~18745664
> *As for the NEWBIE thats talking about SPELLING it dont look like you SPELL so good your self and the person you getting at like that is the FOUNDER of LAY M LOW .CC and im the SERG OF ARMS of  LAY M LOW EPA .CC  so maybe you should give are FOUNDER a little bit more love than like LAY M LOW would your club and keep it LOWRIDEING bro but if you have a ax to grind lets do it lowrideing nose up or change the way you talk to the FOUNDER of LAY M LOW all SIX chapters yes i said all SIX CHAPTERS i put it in large letters so that you could understand maybe you should take a night time spelling class before you get on line and talk about somebodys spelling because just made club look bad  nothing bad about your club nomatter what club it is this week
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: 


Great 6 whole chapters wow. Wait to tell da kids, it ain't personal


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: EXCANDALOW, red63rag, 68niou1
whats up homies!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

can't wait till next year bigger and better


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone know who placed in 70's mild/full ?


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 5 2010, 10:38 PM~18748149
> *Yawn , u guys are messing up a great thread
> *


X2

There should be a trash talkin thread for crap like this.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 6 2010, 06:51 PM~18754932
> *Anyone know who placed in 70's mild/full ?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 6 2010, 06:51 PM~18754932
> *Anyone know who placed in 70's mild/full ?
> *


YOU SHOULD OF STAYED!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 6 2010, 06:51 PM~18754932
> *Anyone know who placed in 70's mild/full ?
> *


My caprice placed 2nd in mild , I think a 74 purple convertible placed 1st from Azteca


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Oct 6 2010, 07:51 PM~18756170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and thanks


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 6 2010, 12:14 AM~18748293
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: EXCANDALOW, red63rag, 68niou1
> whats up homies!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

that red tre looks good from family first


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Sep 28 2010, 07:11 PM~18686495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmm Chole is always looking fine!!!!! :0 :0 :wow: :wow: 

her homegirl aint bad either  :biggrin: 


MORE PLEASE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Oct 6 2010, 03:14 AM~18748179
> *a you guys are still around what happen to the dude who had the blue 65 or 66 did he move out of sac
> *


Your talking to him...... :biggrin: 
How you been? Im back in Sac.....


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Oct 6 2010, 10:37 PM~18757021
> *that red tre looks good from family first
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

All Las Vegas first place sweepstakes winners came to woodland to qualify! Northern Cal. Was the place. 2 be . Thank you again for all the car clubs solo riders representing hard we. Made them take notice were strong Lowrider Familia . See u next year :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Just got back from Vegas...........personally i think this LO*LYSTICS show was a lil better. Can't really compare both shows though, one being in NOR CAL and the other being in Vegas and being close to LA. But way more rides in Woodland. Your right LaRiena, all top competitors were in Woodland. Much props to LO*LYSTICS for having a dope fleet or rides in Vegas. Damn I love Lowriding!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

see u next year good show


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Oct 9 2010, 11:29 AM~18772305
> *Your talking to him......  :biggrin:
> How you been? Im back in Sac.....
> *


a road so are you guys comeing back 2 the pavement i dont live in sac no more but im not far away you heard me road i guesy you no who this is now rite


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FANTACIA (Jan 6, 2009)

*GO CHECK OUT MY PAGE UNDER POST UR RIDES N LOOK FOR FANTACIA I HAVE PICS OF THE CAR SHOW*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Oct 11 2010, 09:43 AM~18782742
> *All Las Vegas first place sweepstakes winners came to woodland to qualify! Northern Cal. Was the place. 2 be . Thank you again for all the car clubs solo riders representing hard we.  Made them take notice were strong Lowrider Familia . See u next year :thumbsup:
> *


  northern cali represting in vegas


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Oct 12 2010, 11:20 PM~18795787
> *a road so are you guys comeing back 2 the pavement i dont live in sac no more but im not far away you heard me road i guesy you no who this is now rite
> *


Yeah, I remember when u first got that 68. What u rollin now?
Ene-ways, the circus is back in town, Big Baby......
I dont do all that shit these new clubs do. (playing baseball together, holding hands & singing cumbiyah), but i'll see you on that show field....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 6 2010, 12:14 AM~18748293
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: EXCANDALOW, red63rag, 68niou1
> whats up homies!!
> *


 :rimshot: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

)


> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 17 2010, 08:11 PM~18836327
> * northern cali represting in vegas
> *


VIEJITOS WAS IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Chole always looking good I'll meet her one day :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

lo lystics show was better then vegas


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

cant wait till next year


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

If this one got first









This one got second place









Who got third for Original convert 60-64?


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Oct 18 2010, 10:58 PM~18847747
> *Yeah, I remember when u first got that 68. What u rollin now?
> Ene-ways, the circus is back in town, Big Baby......
> I dont do all that shit these new clubs do. (playing baseball together, holding hands & singing cumbiyah), but i'll see you on that show field....
> *


say road i roll cadies now im done with the chevys see you next year or if i just happen to be down there man sac then got dead as hell asfare as low rideing everybodys car than become a trophy i moved to southern cal 4 six mouyhes and they drive there cars chrome the fuck out and they role them mothers as if they didnt have chrome as fare as sac they trailer from sac to stockton wow


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

:roflmao:
Your a rock throw away, then..... Ill see you around, homey.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

WHO TOOK THIRD ON SEMI? :dunno:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Not sure who took what now. Lowrider has the score sheets.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

2010 Lo*Lystics Supershow - Article by Artirez.com


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 29 2010, 04:43 PM~18943015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

great show       cant wait till next year


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 29 2010, 05:43 PM~18943015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

CAN I PRE-REG FOR 2011 SAVE A SPACE.................. :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Nov 13 2010, 05:08 PM~19060554
> *CAN I PRE-REG FOR 2011 SAVE A SPACE.................. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Nov 13 2010, 05:08 PM~19060554
> *CAN I PRE-REG FOR 2011 SAVE A SPACE.................. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Nov 13 2010, 05:08 PM~19060554
> *CAN I PRE-REG FOR 2011 SAVE A SPACE.................. :biggrin:
> *


x2 uffin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

WOODLAND LAST YEAR BAD ASS RIDES.....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

this is a blast from the past. :thumbsup: 4 years we put in work and put it down, but without support from all the clubs and riders it wouldn't ever be possible. A lot of things change but our commitment to Lowriding hasn't. C/S Till the wheels fall off!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

It sucks i worked last yr so i didnt go, but not this yr.. :biggrin:


----------

